# Banned from Uber for "Illegal" Left Turn that the App had me do!



## Cossio

So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.

Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:



> "Thank you for providing your perspective and additional details. We appreciate your professionalism on this trip. We wanted to inform you of the feedback we received and to remind you of our Community Guidelines. *You can continue using the Driver app as soon as you're ready."*


Well nearly a week later I get this gem:



> Hi [ME],
> 
> During a routine account audit, we discovered that you have received several reports of safety-related feedback. Therefore, we are ending our partnership with you, effective immediately.
> 
> We value every partner who chooses to use Uber, and understand that this news can be upsetting. This was not a swift decision. We expect all Uber users to conduct themselves safely and follow the law while using Uber, as outlined in our Community Guidelines. Unfortunately, our decision is final.
> 
> Thank you for understanding.


I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:



> "Here's the thing.
> 
> The last complaint was based on an left turn which the passenger said was illegal. YOUR APPs GPS said to make that turn. Your app also has sent me repeadetly down one ways.
> 
> If I remember correctly your customer's address [NAME AND ADDRESS OMITTED]. Ill be suing her and your company for defamation, fraud, and deceptive business practices.
> 
> That's my 180 day guarantee to you and the midget brain management that dares to suspend a driver for following your own GPS.
> 
> While I understand this news may be upsetting, my decision is final.


----------



## Cableguynoe

If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


That's not a good analogy. The street's intersection is not clearly labeled and it was a logical assumption to make a perfectly legal turn.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> That's not a good analogy. The street's intersection is not clearly labeled and it was a logical assumption to make a perfectly legal turn.


You stated to Uber that their app has sent you the wrong way down one ways, multiple times!!!
Were all those not clearly labeled also?


----------



## Ribak

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door, I yelled at her and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Looks like you were finally caught. Please drive safely and obey the rules.


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> You stated to Uber that their app has sent you the wrong way down one ways, multiple times!!!
> Were all those not clearly labeled also?


Not every street corner has a one-way sign in Chicago. Second, I did not turn down all of them, maybe one or two that did not have the sign.

Not everyone lives in California.



Ribak said:


> Looks like you were finally caught. Please drive safely and obey the rules.


Please don't comment if you haven't read the post, I have to go over the facts again.


----------



## Ribak

Cossio said:


> Not every street corner has a one-way sign in Chicago. Second, I did not turn down all of them, maybe one or two that did not have the sign.
> 
> Not everyone lives in California slick.
> 
> Please don't comment if you haven't read the post, it makes you look stupid that I have to go over the facts again.


Bad attitudes


----------



## CC SalesVP

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door, I yelled at her and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


I remember this case. Your left turn "misunderstanding" was far from a unique occurrence, "Cossio." The decision to end Uber's partnership with you is all for the best.


----------



## Robkaaa

I bet they didn't deactivate you because of this turn. I bet they deactivate you because last rider left quite a feedback about the ride, and obviously you had complaints before.
What was your rating?


----------



## MoreTips

Sorry for your loss of your Uber driver privileges Cossio. Every driver is one pax away from deactivation.

The most entertaining jobs in the world would be the Uber reps that get the return emails from all the deactivated drivers. Can you imagine the laughter they have hearing from disenfranchised drivers giving they worst regards to Uber. They better just hope their location is never hacked.


----------



## Cossio

Robkaaa said:


> I bet they didn't deactivate you because of this turn. I bet they deactivate you because last rider left quite a feedback about the ride, and obviously you had complaints before.
> What was your rating?


The ride was like 5 minutes lol. It was two turns. I think my last rating was 4.83.

Have no idea about the other ones, how long ago they were. I did get a "comfot" as my last complaint apparently for not having the heat on enough for the rider.



CC SalesVP said:


> I remember this case. Your left turn "misunderstanding" was far from a unique occurrence, "Cossio." The decision to end Uber's partnership with you is all for the best.


You remember squat, this just happened unless you work for Uber in the Chicago area. I'd like you to tell me how turning down a road with your own app is grounds for dismissal.

The last complaint I had was for "comfort" for not having the heat on enough for the rider. I'd like to see you defend that as well you phony.

EDIT: Mistakenly put 3.84 as MY rating, my driver rating is 4.83


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door, I yelled at her and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Unfortunately with uber you're guilty until proven innocent. With 9k rides and I assume a good rating I hope you're able to work it out and get reactivated. If not I'm sure you can work for Lyft.


----------



## Robkaaa

Cossio said:


> The ride was like 5 minutes lol. It was two turns. I think my last rating was 3.84.
> 
> Have no idea about the other ones, how long ago they were. I did get a "comfot" as my last complaint apparently for not having the heat on enough for the rider.
> 
> You remember squat, this just happened unless you work for Uber in the Chicago area. I'd like you to tell me how turning down a road with your own app is grounds for dismissal.
> 
> The last complaint I had was for "comfort" for not having the heat on enough for the rider. I'd like to see you defend that as well you phony.


3.84 wow. If you are lower than 4.7 uber reserve the right to deactivate you.


----------



## CC SalesVP

Cossio said:


> You remember squat, this just happened unless you work for Uber in the Chicago area. I'd like you to tell me how turning down a road with your own app is grounds for dismissal.
> 
> The last complaint I had was for "comfort" for not having the heat on enough for the rider. I'd like to see you defend that as well you phony.


Meltdown.

You've already been deactivated and that's all there is to it. Uber's decision is final. Good luck on your next undertaking.


----------



## Cossio

CC SalesVP said:


> Meltdown.
> 
> You've already been deactivated and that's all there is to it. Uber's decision is final. Good luck on your next undertaking.


No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

And another farther back a little to the left:

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.

You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:



> "Thank you for providing your perspective and additional details. We appreciate your professionalism on this trip. We wanted to inform you of the feedback we received and to remind you of our Community Guidelines. *You can continue using the Driver app as soon as you're ready."* (sike you banned, lol.)


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Cossio said:


> The ride was like 5 minutes lol. It was two turns. I think my last rating was 3.84.
> 
> Have no idea about the other ones, how long ago they were. I did get a "comfot" as my last complaint apparently for not having the heat on enough for the rider.


 He asked for YOUR rating, not the riders.


----------



## 4.9 forever

I am glad you are no longer dragging down our reputation. 3.8? wow!


----------



## Cossio

EDIT: sorry I miss read, my Driver Rating is 4.83



Robkaaa said:


> 3.84 wow. If you are lower than 4.7 uber reserve the right to deactivate you.


EDIT: sorry I miss read, my Driver Rating is 4.83



MadePenniesToday said:


> He asked for YOUR rating, not the riders.


Thanks, I fixed it: my Last Driver Rating is 4.83


----------



## CC SalesVP

Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> And another farther back a little to the left:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.
> 
> You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:


----------



## DocT

California, especially Downtown LA is notorious for 1-way streets.

I've done the "follow the GPS no matter what because it's gotta be correct" route once, and it took me to a 1-way residential street. It was odd why all the cars where parked in the opposing direction of my driving, on the 1-lane road. Did my pick-up, and my pax told me to make a u-turn using her driveway, because it's a 1-way street. DOH! I did not see the sign. Pax said no one can see the sign either. She still gave me a 5*.

Never trust the GPS. DO trust your eyes, experience, and judgement.


----------



## Cossio

CC SalesVP said:


>


So you think it's ok that your workers tell someone "thanks for the feedback" "this isn't an allegation" "there's always two sides of the story" "*you can start using the app again as soon as you are ready*" and then ban them for using your shitty GPS? Nice.



DocT said:


> California, especially Downtown LA is notorious for 1-way streets.
> 
> I've done the "follow the GPS no matter what because it's gotta be correct" route once, and it took me to a 1-way residential street. It was odd why all the cars where parked in the opposing direction of my driving, on the 1-lane road. Did my pick-up, and my pax told me to make a u-turn using her driveway, because it's a 1-way street. DOH! I did not see the sign. Pax said no one can see the sign either. She still gave me a 5*.
> 
> Never trust the GPS. DO trust your eyes, experience, and judgement.


I think every driver knows the GPS is shit. We also have split one-ways were it'll change down the street. I've been told before by pax "there's no signs, but this is a one-way".

The problem is this particular intersection there was one sign on a train rafter that was difficult to see. I don't think the pax had a legitimate beef with that, she may have been mad that I asked her to close my door.

*But the pax is not the issue. The issue is a week later (this happened last Friday) It is Tuesday they tell me I'm banned after telling me I'm ok to drive. I took 30+ rides after that.*


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Uber doesn't care about:

Your rate.
Your trips.

When they deem you should be cut off, they do it (usually like... imagine a raffle).

Uber has no sense of loyalty towards you, no mattter how good you think you have it with them.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Saw your edit.


----------



## DocT

As you can see on any UP forum, Uber does not care about the drivers. For every 1 driver that is deactivated, 10 more are activated.

From your circumstance, it looks like Uber investigated the incident over several days before committing to judgement of your deactivation. You could always try to appeal the decision at your local Hub.

Unfortunate, yes. But if you haven't already done so, sign up with Lyft as your next alternative, unless you're already on Lyft.


----------



## CJfrom619

Cossio said:


> That's not a good analogy. The street's intersection is not clearly labeled and it was a logical assumption to make a perfectly legal turn.


You've given 9 k rides and still don't know what intersections you can't turn at? If your rider knew that you couldn't turn there then how could you have not known.


----------



## CC SalesVP

Cossio said:


> So you think it's ok that your workers tell someone "thanks for the feedback" "this isn't an allegation" "there's always two sides of the story" "*you can start using the app again as soon as you are ready*" and then ban them for using your shitty GPS? Nice.
> 
> I think every driver knows the GPS is shit. We also have split one-ways were it'll change down the street. I've been told before by pax "there's no signs, but this is a one-way".
> 
> The problem is this particular intersection there was one sign on a train rafter that was difficult to see. I don't think the pax had a legitimate beef with that, she may have been mad that I asked her to close my door.
> 
> *But the pax is not the issue. The issue is a week later (this happened last Friday) It is Tuesday they tell me I'm banned after telling me I'm ok to drive. I took 30+ rides after that.*


Switch to decaf


----------



## Cossio

CJfrom619 said:


> You've given 9 k rides and still don't know what intersections you can't turn at? If your rider knew that you couldn't turn there then how could you have not known.


This is 63rd and Cottage Grove. Ask any Chicago driver how often they go to the South-Side excluding University of Chicago. So no, cottage grove and 63rd is not a high traffic area for us. Now if this was Jackson and State, I could tell you with my eyes closed every sign.



CC SalesVP said:


> Switch to decaf


Think I'll switch to Lyft.



DocT said:


> As you can see on any UP forum, Uber does not care about the drivers. For every 1 driver that is deactivated, 10 more are activated.
> 
> From your circumstance, it looks like Uber investigated the incident over several days before committing to judgement of your deactivation. You could always try to appeal the decision at your local Hub.
> 
> Unfortunate, yes. But if you haven't already done so, sign up with Lyft as your next alternative, unless you're already on Lyft.


Already on Lyft, just need to update my docs. Which is what I'm doing now. Not a big loss, I'm quitting anyway after I graduate this spring.

I have a theory that since they were only getting 20% of my commission (not 25% like newbs) I was even more expendable.


----------



## Cableguynoe

CC SalesVP said:


> I remember this case. Your left turn "misunderstanding" was far from a unique occurrence, "Cossio." The decision to end Uber's partnership with you is all for the best.


Ha. Probably the only one of your posts I'll ever like. 
Troll


----------



## Skorpio

GPS sent me once to a bike lane only to the park where the pax is waiting. Called the pax and told her to move her ass. She cancelled. I dont trust Uber GPS.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts

The UBER app GPS sucks. FYI - I am sure if you did 18 billion rides you'd know this by now - take the time to open Waze or google maps and punch in the address. Tell the customer "Safety first because UBER;s GPS is not good" Then on the way tell stories like the APP wanted me to get off exits on the way to the Airport, then hop back on and off again and on, making the ride 1 hour 53 minutes when its a 55 minute ride, so I use Waze or Google maps to get us there safely and save you money and time. - it's called "owning your own business and making things work"

OH! and next time a customer says "dont got that way" umm, don't go that way.



Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> And another farther back a little to the left:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.
> 
> You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:


Wait whut? Dead of night means you can go the wrong way down a one way street? Its ususally the "dead of night" when people get in accidents


----------



## Cossio

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> The UBER app GPS sucks. FYI - I am sure if you did 18 billion rides you'd know this by now - take the time to open Waze or google maps and punch in the address. Tell the customer "Safety first because UBER;s GPS is not good" Then on the way tell stories like the APP wanted me to get off exits on the way to the Airport, then hop back on and off again and on, making the ride 1 hour 53 minutes when its a 55 minute ride, so I use Waze or Google maps to get us there safely and save you money and time. - it's called "owning your own business and making things work"
> 
> OH! and next time a customer says "dont got that way" umm, don't go that way.
> 
> Wait whut? Dead of night means you can go the wrong way down a one way street? Its ususally the "dead of night" when people get in accidents


I'll have to check Waze to see even if that was an option, she was going literally going a few block, I made two left turns. I would wager all GPS probably had it ok to turn left.

I was already doing my turn as she spoke up.

According to Google maps I would have to have drove two long blocks and two more blocks west to turn around and get back on 63rd. Even if I had known that wasn't a left turn, I may have been inclined to do so.

"Dead of night" meaning I couldn't see that one sign in the rafters and there was zero traffic.


----------



## DocT

Skorpio said:


> GPS sent me once to a bike land only to the park where the pax is waiting. Called the pax and told her to move her ass. She cancelled. I dont trust Uber GPS.


My best one is being routed to a hiking trail. Really, Uber?!


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> Ha. Probably the only one of your posts I'll ever like.
> Troll


I agree, but I could _only_ like your post for liking his post! lol



Cossio said:


> ... *I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door, I yelled at her* and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


You've done 9k trips...you know this...but for newer drivers. Don't piss off passengers, by yelling at them about not closing the door, etc. They can retaliate and makes things *not fun.*


----------



## Ribak

Cossio said:


> Think I'll switch to Lyft.
> .


LYFT will not accept you because of your bad driving record and your horrible attitude. Admit your mistake and apologize to UBER.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Cossio said:


> I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door, I yelled at her and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5"


You just don't yell at passengers. I can tell my your responses on this thread is that you are a victim that is not accountable. You want to blame everyone else, but in reality you treat riders like crap. Keep us updated on your lawsuit.

Rookie mistake by ending the trip and rating a passenger before they are completely out of the car.

And why are using Uber GPS? It's like using apple maps.


----------



## UberLaLa

Cossio said:


> ...
> By "yell" I merely said "Could you close the door!" Wasn't like the screaming guy on youtube lol. I have a very mild demeanor.


I get ya. Last night I had a guy climb into the ride following his already in the backseat gf. This was at the Staples Center after the game. He had a freakin' street dog with him. Those things REEK! And I have had a bad experience in my Uber with such prior. I immediately said, _Please be careful with that on my leather seats. _He said, _Yes, of course. _and he meant it.

In first 30 seconds of the drive my car was stinking of grilled onions. I powered the front two windows down a couple of inches and opened the sunroof half way. I was annoyed, to say the least. He gobbled it down in like two bites and apologized. We made nice and they tipped a $5 spot in the end.

Point being...passengers have all the power. Now, even if we Cancel and do not Start trip with situations like this, they still can Report Driver with their lies or exaggerations.

Sorry this happened to you. Truly was posting for the Newbs, to be careful with what passengers can say and do to _get even.
_
Good luck!


----------



## Ribak

Cossio said:


> I have 72 Positive Comments from Passengers.


Only 72 after 9,000+ rides. A 4.83 rating. Thank you UBER for dismissing this unfit driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberLaLa said:


> I get ya. Last night I had a guy climb into the ride following his already in the backseat gf. This was at the Staples Center after the game. He had a freakin' street dog with him. Those things REEK! And I have had a bad experience in my Uber with such prior. I immediately said, _Please be careful with that on my leather seats. _He said, _Yes, of course. _and he meant it.
> 
> In first 30 seconds of the drive my car was stinking of grilled onions. I powered the front two windows down a couple of inches and opened the sunroof half way. I was annoyed, to say the least. He gobbled it down in like two bites and apologized. We made nice and they tipped a $5 spot in the end.
> 
> Point being...passengers have all the power. Now, even if we Cancel and do not Start trip with situations like this, they still can Report Driver with their lies or exaggerations.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you. Truly was posting for the Newbs, to be careful with what passengers can say and do to _get even.
> _
> Good luck!


I would drive to LA just for one of those dogs!

But yes, that's exactly right. We need to be careful what we say and how we say it. They do have the power.
Sometimes we just have to eat it (no pun intended)


----------



## Cossio

UberLaLa said:


> Point being...passengers have all the power. Now, even if we Cancel and do not Start trip with situations like this, they still can Report Driver with their lies or exaggerations.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you. Truly was posting for the Newbs, to be careful with what passengers can say and do to _get even.
> _
> Good luck!


Thanks. I don't think she really heard me, the door was closed but not all the way. I think it was more the turn or maybe how I left her on the end of the block (instead of pulling directly in front of her house) but I was across the other lane of traffic. I really have no idea, kinda a head scratchier. She could have been fishing for free rides.

A better story, last month I picked up these passengers that reeked of pot. I made a joke about "ganja cologne". These scrubs wrote me up for professionalism and car quality. Mind you I drive a 2015 CX-5.

That's how petty passengers are. I'll get more info after I sue them.


----------



## EpicSwoleness

CC SalesVP said:


> I remember this case. Your left turn "misunderstanding" was far from a unique occurrence, "Cossio." The decision to end Uber's partnership with you is all for the best.


----------



## Cossio

EpicSwoleness said:


>


He's a confirmed troll. I'm sure he works with Mueller on the Russia investigation as well. Surprised he didn't say anything about watergate.


----------



## Tihstae

DocT said:


> My best one is being routed to a hiking trail. Really, Uber?!


Yep, I got routed to a foot path on a college campus. It was interesting backing out of that one.


----------



## Ribak

Cossio said:


> They didn't start comments, at least in my area, until later last year.
> 
> Get off this thread and never post here again, I'm wasting brain cells calculating your ignorance.


I'll get off this thread as soon as you get of the roads. Dangerous Driver with Bad Attitude. I am an active UBER driver and have a right to be here. You need to leave now as you have been Banned by UBER.


----------



## Skorpio

November 28th 2017, COSSIO


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> I would drive to LA just for one of those dogs!
> 
> But yes, that's exactly right. We need to be careful what we say and how we say it. They do have the power.
> Sometimes we just have to eat it (no pun intended)


Pun taken! lol












Cossio said:


> Thanks. I don't think she really heard me, the door was closed but not all the way. I think it was more the turn or maybe how I left her on the end of the block (instead of pulling directly in front of her house) but I was across the other lane of traffic. I really have no idea, kinda a head scratchier. She could have been fishing for free rides.
> 
> A better story, last month I picked up these passengers that reeked of pot. I made a joke about "ganja cologne". These scrubs wrote me up for professionalism and car quality. Mind you I drive a 2015 CX-5.
> 
> That's how petty passengers are. I'll get more info after I sue them.


Try going into your green light hub and telling them you will pay for and take their 'GPS' Class...that might could get you back on Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I have been told multiple times by Uber GPS to take U turns on roads with No U Turn signs. I wouldn't be surprised if Uber keeps this "dirt" on drivers so they can have legitimate reasons to deactivate them, with or without rider safety reports, at any time.


----------



## Ribak

MadTownUberD said:


> I have been told multiple times by Uber GPS to take U turns on roads with No U Turn signs. I wouldn't be surprised if Uber keeps this "dirt" on drivers so they can have legitimate reasons to deactivate them, with or without rider safety reports, at any time.


Excellent point. UBER definitely keeps track of our speeding pattern. Also, our acceleration and stop stats are kept from day 1.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Cossio said:


> I have 72 Positive Comments from Passengers so again, you know nothing.


I know one thing which is you are deactivated.....

I have a total of 193 positive comments in about 4600 trips. Sometimes you just have to bite your tongue, get out close the door, and move on.

Rest assured, I earn my 1*'s but am not getting deactivated over saying something tactfully and directly to a rider.


----------



## Merc7186

Driver Error for following the Uber GPS.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## Cossio

Merc7186 said:


> Driver Error for following the Uber GPS.
> 
> 'Nuff Said.


It's like the scene 12 years a slave where the guy is whipped for doing exactly what the slave owner wanted.






* TIBEATS*
Didn't I tell yah last night to
get a keg of nails of Chapin?

* SOLOMON*
And so I did; and Chapin said he
would get another size for you, if
you wanted them when he came back
from the field.

* TIBEATS*
Goddamn yah! I thought yah knowed
somethin'!

* SOLOMON*
I did as instructed. If there's
something wrong, then its wrong
with your instructions.


----------



## Ribak

Cossio said:


> It's like the scene 12 years a slave where the guy is whipped for doing exactly what the slave owner wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * TIBEATS*
> Didn't I tell yah last night to
> get a keg of nails of Chapin?
> 
> * SOLOMON*
> And so I did; and Chapin said he
> would get another size for you, if
> you wanted them when he came back
> from the field.
> 
> * TIBEATS*
> Goddamn yah! I thought yah knowed
> somethin'!
> 
> * SOLOMON*
> I did as instructed. If there's
> something wrong, then its wrong
> with your instructions.


Perfect analogy. This is why you deserve to get whipped.


----------



## Rat

Cableguynoe said:


> If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


People actually have. Also driven into lakes and river


----------



## keb

The sign looks pretty clear to me. Anyway, I think your attitude isn't very good and that's the cause of the responses. What does it matter that it was a left turn during a pool ride (your words: **** my last ride. It was a Pool). 

Also, seriously, ****? 

I think things would have gone much differently if you instead THANKED **** for her observant eyes.


----------



## ddelro219

I'm on the fence but I voted yes playing the devil's advocate here. sure it was an innocent mistake but that little mistake could have lead to head-on collision or hitting an innocent bystander. then what? you think uber is gonna stand up for you in court and take the hit because you "didn't see it" at night? they'll happily watch you fall and then give each other high five's and fist bumps all day long.


----------



## Cossio

keb said:


> The sign looks pretty clear to me. Anyway, I think your attitude isn't very good and that's the cause of the responses. What does it matter that it was a left turn during a pool ride (your words: **** my last ride. It was a Pool).
> 
> Also, seriously, ****?
> 
> I think things would have gone much differently if you instead THANKED **** for her observant eyes.


Yeah, in daylight. It was night time.

Second, I'll call that woman anything I want. It was a stupid complaint for a two minute trip.



ddelro219 said:


> I'm on the fence but I voted yes playing the devil's advocate here. sure it was an innocent mistake but that little mistake could have lead to head-on collision or hitting an innocent bystander. then what? you think uber is gonna stand up for you in court and take the hit because you "didn't see it" at night? they'll happily watch you fall and then give each other high five's and fist bumps all day long.


I have no idea why it's a no left on that intersection, the other streets have it. It's two lanes. Also there was absolutely no traffic.


----------



## ddelro219

Cossio said:


> Yeah, in daylight. It was night time.
> 
> Second, I'll call that woman anything I want. It was a stupid complaint for a two minute trip.
> 
> I have no idea why it's a no left on that intersection, the other streets have it. It's two lanes. Also there was absolutely no traffic.


the 'no traffic' and 'it's 2 lanes' on a 1 way street argument are pretty weak. it's still going the wrong way on a 1-way street.


----------



## Cossio

ddelro219 said:


> the 'no traffic' and 'it's 2 lanes' on a 1 way street argument are pretty weak. it's still going the wrong way on a 1-way street.


It wasn't a one way.


----------



## UberPat

No one gets deactivated for just one report. I am guessing this was a pattern of unsafe driving with more than just a few pax complaining.


----------



## Cossio

UberPat said:


> No one gets deactivated for just one report. I am guessing this was a pattern of unsafe driving with more than just a few pax complaining.


Ah-huh. Hate to break it to you but I hadn't have a safety complaint in months.


----------



## UberPat

Why would you "hate to break it" to me? I don't care...but the facts do point to there being a little more to this story than you are sharing. Try being honest with yourself, at least. The rest of us truly don't give a shit.


----------



## Cossio

UberPat said:


> Why would you "hate to break it" to me? I don't care...but the facts do point to there being a little more to this story than you are sharing. Try being honest with yourself, at least. The rest of us truly don't give a shit.


Because you are making assumptions pulling them out of your ***.



> but the facts do point to there being a little more to this story than you are sharing


And what facts are those?



> Try being honest with yourself


Uh-huh. Assuming I'm not.



> The rest of us truly don't give a shit.


You have made more assumptions then a theoretical physicist.


----------



## UberPat

Again...I don't care. I am just wasting time until SadUber puts up a post detailing his "Christmas Uber"


----------



## ddelro219

Cossio said:


> It wasn't a one way.


 my bad, i mispoke. 1 way, no left turn. still a violation. I hope you're not representing yourself in court. you're not making a strong case on your own. sure this UP isn't a court of law but if this any indication of your defense, you may as well not show up.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio I have spoken to UP.net admins and mods in their private threads, and I'm afraid we're going to have to ask you to direct all future posts to the Lyft section

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Lyft/

You are now a Lyft driver.
Hope you understand.


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> Cossio I have spoken to UP.net admins and mods in their private threads, and I'm afraid were going to have to ask you to direct all future posts to the Lyft section
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Lyft/
> 
> You are now a Lyft driver.
> Hope you understand.


Haha, what a troll.



ddelro219 said:


> my bad, i mispoke. 1 way, no left turn. still a violation. I hope you're not representing yourself in court. you're not making a strong case on your own. sure this UP isn't a court of law but if this any indication of your defense, you may as well not show up.


The last time I represented myself was two months against a towing company. They towed me after I was given express permission to leave the lot to use another business bathroom. They settled.

Here, my argument is that I was following their own GPS. Which is the truth of course. Your opinion that I can have a "safety violation" for following their own directions is ridiculous.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it


Ahhh, you don't have a leg to stand on. I'm pretty confident that your state laws for driving do not include any GPS following guidelines. And just like Uber's fine print I will guarantee you that the GPS has a disclaimer about accuracy and local driving laws. But don't feel bad. You are one of 2.1 million Uber drivers worldwide that believe everything they read on the Internet.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> Here, my argument is that I was following their own GPS. Which is the truth of course. Your opinion that I can have a "safety violation" for following their own directions is ridiculous.


.

While I believe that the GPS could have sent you that way since I know how bad it can be, how can you prove it?
Can you prove that you're not just making that up to have someone to point the finger to?


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> .
> 
> While I believe that the GPS could have sent you that way since I know how bad it can be, how can you prove it?
> Can you prove that you're not just making that up to have someone to point the finger to?


At trial we will engage in "Discovery" a process where Uber will have to answer and disclose whether or not their GPS had me turn down that street. That's an easy win a 1L could try it. In other words, Uber will have to admit or Deny this, not me. Since it is common knowledge Uber's GPS is shit, that's not an issue.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahhh, you don't have a leg to stand on. I'm pretty confident that your state laws for driving do not include any GPS following guidelines. And just like Uber's fine print I will guarantee you that the GPS has a disclaimer about accuracy and local driving laws. But don't feel bad. You are one of 2.1 million Uber drivers worldwide that believe everything they read on the Internet.


How many cases have you tried?

I'm suing them for deceptive business practices, fraud, and defamation. I don't need a "GPS law".

The *Illinois* Consumer Fraud and *Deceptive Business Practices* Act ("Act"), 815 ILCS 505/1, et seq., is comprehensive legislation designed to protect consumers, borrowers, and businessmen against fraud, unfair methods of competition, and unfair or *deceptive practices* in the conduct of *trade* or *business*.

(1) a deceptive act or practice by the defendant; (2) the defendant intended the plaintiff to rely on the deception; (3) the deception occurred in the course of conduct involving trade or commerce; and (4) actual damages to the plaintiff proximately caused by the deception.

A deceptive act is having your driver GPS make them turn down a street and then firing (banning) them for following your own instructions. They intended me to rely on this deception. I suffered damages.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahhh, you don't have a leg to stand on. I'm pretty confident that your state laws for driving do not include any GPS following guidelines. And just like Uber's fine print I will guarantee you that the GPS has a disclaimer about accuracy and local driving laws. But don't feel bad. You are one of 2.1 million Uber drivers worldwide that believe everything they read on the Internet.


You a Barracks lawyer frogman?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> At trial we will engage in "Discovery" a process where Uber will have to answer and disclose whether or not their GPS had me turn down that street. That's an easy win a 1L could try it. In other words, Uber will have to admit or Deny this, not me. Since it is common knowledge Uber's GPS is shit, that's not an issue.


You're betting on Uber being honest? 
What if they deny?
You still haven't answered how you can prove anything. 
You need to have some kind of evidence to prove what you're claiming.

And another thing, what if Uber says that's not why they deactivated you? Or that's not the only reason?

They have the right to end partnerships based on ratings or customer complaints.


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> You're betting on Uber being honest?
> What if they deny?
> You still haven't answered how you can prove anything.
> You need to have some kind of evidence to prove what you're claiming.
> 
> And another thing, what if Uber says that's not why they deactivated you? Or that's not the only reason?
> 
> They have the right to end partnerships based on ratings or customer complaints.


There are serious penalties if a company lies in court. They will have to provide the inner workings of their GPS during discovery. I'm not concerned about them being "honest" because they will have to show their GPS did not send me there.

My evidence is my testimony. Uber will have to prove that to be unreliable, so they'll provide the code or admit their screw-ups.

They gave their reason as "safety". I haven't had another safety complaint in months, maybe six if not more.

UPDATE: I just emailed them asking for a list of the last three safety complaints. This was sent:



> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> 
> If you wish to further discuss the status of your account, you may visit our Greenlight Hub at 1401 W North Ave, Chicago, IL 60642.
> 
> Please let us know if you have other questions.


----------



## UberPat

We all know this will never go to court. Even if it did, Uber has a million dollar legal team that would squash it. So why are we even arguing with this dolt...?

Oh yeah... SadUber hurry up with a new story!


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberPat said:


> We all know this will never go to court. Even if it did, Uber has a million dollar legal team that would squash it. So why are we even arguing with this dolt...?
> 
> Oh yeah... SadUber hurry up with a new story!


You said it perfectly in your previous post... wasting time.


----------



## UberPat

Hell...even a DamseLinDistresS "I let a guy smell my little toe for $20" story would work right about now


----------



## touberornottouber

I wish you luck and I hope you do sue them.

For everyone else this is why almost no one ought to be working at night or bar closing. You should be picky about the areas and people you pick up. Even if a safety report does not immediately cause you to get deactivated, it can be used against you later. The longer you do this the higher the chance of this sort of thing catching up to you. Uber does NOT appear to take into consideration that you have many months or even years of service. Make sure you have a plan B.


----------



## Cossio

UberPat said:


> We all know this will never go to court. Even if it did, Uber has a million dollar legal team that would squash it. So why are we even arguing with this dolt...?
> 
> Oh yeah... SadUber hurry up with a new story!


It will go to court, because I'm filing the lawsuit. I used to work for the County, so don't tell me what's a case and not.

You are right about one thing, you shouldn't be arguing with me. You don't have the chops or the intellect. I've smashed your arguments yet you continue to speak to me, why? Thought you didn't care?

Keep insulting me.


----------



## SadUber

UberPat said:


> We all know this will never go to court. Even if it did, Uber has a million dollar legal team that would squash it. So why are we even arguing with this dolt...?
> 
> Oh yeah... SadUber hurry up with a new story!


I'm working on writing up my experiences with Frosty AZ. Hopefully I get a trip with lots of dead miles so I can write it up on the way back.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> It will go to court, because I'm filing the lawsuit.


When? Sep 2018? lol

When that day comes you think they're not coming at you with how reckless you are?
They know how many times you've gone over the speed limit. 
You're a danger to pax and children. 
You will be crushed so bad that we'll feel too bad to laugh at you. And we're pretty ruthless.


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> When? Sep 2018? lol
> 
> When that day comes you think they're not coming at you with how reckless you are?
> They know how many times you've gone over the speed limit.
> You're a danger to pax and children.
> You will be crushed so bad that we'll feel too bad to laugh at you. And we're pretty ruthless.


1. This week Cable.

2. No

3. Uh-huh. Projecting again. You allowed near a school Francis?

4. "Crushed so bad" the worst that happens is my case is dismissed.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> 1. This week Cable Boi.


 Uber is going to be in court with you this week?
Impressive!


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber is going to be in court with you this week?
> Impressive!


No, you asked when I'm fil. Stop trolling my comments.


----------



## UberPat

Watch out Cableguynoe ... He is smart and has connections with the county!


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Cossio said:


> At trial we will engage in "Discovery" a process where Uber will have to answer and disclose whether or not their GPS had me turn down that street.


Again, you seem to be missing the point. The GPS is only a *SUGGESTED ROUTE. *You are responsible for obeying all laws. I will guarantee a disclaimer provides this information. And yes, I do know what Discovery is. If you want to admit Discovery into your trial then you better admit 100% of it. I'm positive in Uber's very very lengthy agreement that you accept every time you turn on the app you agree to a whole lot more than just $.75/mile.

You know what, never mind. You're right. Uber forcibly made you break the local driving laws. Good luck. I hope you win millions from them greedy sons of b*itches.


----------



## Chris1973

For some reason the term, "Deactivated" makes my skin crawl. It sounds like a term some sci-fi future dystopian society would use after executing someone for not kneeling fast enough to the Uber Fuhrer.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> No, you asked when I'm fil. .


Let's see. You said "it will go to court"
I said "when sep2018"?

When did I mention filing?

Any idiot can file.
Oh yea, you're filing.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Again, you seem to be missing the point. The GPS is only a *SUGGESTED ROUTE. *You are responsible for obeying all laws. .


Perfectly said!


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> Let's see. You said "it will go to court"
> I said "when sep2018"?
> 
> Who's quite dumb?
> 
> When did I mention filing?
> 
> Any idiot can file.
> Oh yea, you're filing.
> 
> Perfectly said!


Once a case is filed they have 21 Days to appear in court. Usually a Case Management Date is generated shortly after then, I would wager Mid-January.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Cossio said:


> They gave their reason as "safety". I haven't had another safety complaint in months, maybe six if not more.


That you're aware of. Uber doesn't have to make you aware of any customer complaint/safety violation about you.


----------



## Cossio

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That you're aware of. Uber doesn't have to make you aware of any customer complaint/safety violation about you.


That's a good point. I wonder if they report every complaint? Well according to their reason this was a routine audit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Cossio said:


> Once a case is filed they have 21 Days to appear in court. Usually a Case Management Date is generated shortly after then, I would wager Mid-January.


They have 21 days to respond. And with a bankrupt city like Chicago I'm putting your court date closer to June 2020.


----------



## Cossio

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They have 21 days to respond. And with a bankrupt city like Chicago I'm putting your court date closer to June 2020.


No, that has nothing to do with it. The Court System is State-Level (the county judges are state employees). Illinois is more bankrupt then Chicago, but that doesn't mean anything. They have to answer by the date or I can file for a default.

Now they might ask for a short extension to file an answer or MTD (motion to dismiss) but usually this will only be a month or two. By June I should know whether my case will proceed as all dispositive motions would have been adjudicated then.


----------



## CJfrom619

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Again, you seem to be missing the point. The GPS is only a *SUGGESTED ROUTE. *You are responsible for obeying all laws. I will guarantee a disclaimer provides this information. And yes, I do know what Discovery is. If you want to admit Discovery into your trial then you better admit 100% of it. I'm positive in Uber's very very lengthy agreement that you accept every time you turn on the app you agree to a whole lot more than just $.75/mile.
> 
> You know what, never mind. You're right. Uber forcibly made you break the local driving laws. Good luck. I hope you win millions from them greedy sons of b*itches.


Exactly GPS is supposed to be used as a guide and not and end all be all. You should be using your own judgement and smarts to know how to navigate your way around a city.


----------



## Cableguynoe

So what will you be seeking?
Reinstatement?
Lost wages?
X amount for defamation of character?


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> So what will you be seeking?
> Reinstatement?
> Lost wages?
> X amount for defamation of character?


Lost wages would be minimal since I'm still on Lyft and I was graduating soon anyway. This is more to stick it to them for having a shitty GPS and review policy that is essentially guilty until proven innocent.



CJfrom619 said:


> Exactly GPS is supposed to be used as a guide and not and end all be all. You should be using your own judgement and smarts to know how to navigate your way around a city.


Your missing the part of the email exchange were they said "that's fine, you can use the app again now" and five days later reversing their decision.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Cossio said:


> Your missing the part of the email exchange were they said "that's fine, you can use the app again now" and five days later reversing their decision.


Almost like that surge. They dangle that 4.6 surge multiplier out there and show you an almost bright red screen that your sitting right in the heart of and then the ping you accept is 3 miles away in a non surge area. Damn them basturds. I hate Uber. 
*I HATE EM I HATE EM I HATE EM*


----------



## Uberk5487

Cossio said:


> Not every street corner has a one-way sign in Chicago. Second, I did not turn down all of them, maybe one or two that did not have the sign.
> 
> Not everyone lives in California.
> 
> Please don't comment if you haven't read the post, I have to go over the facts again.


Sorry that you were cut off so abruptly but just remember that there were life before Uber and there will be life after Uber....screw those blood suckers of the poor.....I have made threads warning drivers not to use Ubers gps....it not accurate and will take you on some weird routes.....btw do not expect much sympathy from this site or other Uber drivers.....alot of them are being pimped by Uber so strongly that they have developed a hoe mentality.....they want to be the bottom hoe and they don't like the other hoes (other Uber drivers) in the stable, so most are happy when drivers are let go....


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> Your missing the part of the email exchange were they said "that's fine, you can use the app again now" and five days later reversing their decision.


So a low level employee made a mistake. 
Sue the entire company?


----------



## ddelro219

Cmon dude. There’s a thing called reason and common sense. The uber app doesn’t tell you that you can’t drive in the bike lane but do you drive in the bike lane? 

This screams frivolous and a waste of time for everyone from you, uber to the court and everyone replying to this thread, myself included. You, sir, have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Uberk5487

ddelro219 said:


> Cmon dude. There's a thing called reason and common sense. The uber app doesn't tell you that you can't drive in the bike lane but do you drive in the bike lane?
> 
> This screams frivolous and a waste of time for everyone from you, uber to the court and everyone replying to this thread, myself included. You, sir, have too much time on your hands.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Almost like that surge. They dangle that 4.6 surge multiplier out there and show you an almost bright red screen that your sitting right in the heart of and then the ping you accept is 3 miles away in a non surge area. Damn them basturds. I hate Uber.
> *I HATE EM I HATE EM I HATE EM*


And they feel as long as people like you and me hate them they have done their job.....Zionist do not want the world to love them, they only want the world to work for them, then turn around and owe them all the money they just worked for Uber is a Zionist company and uber is a adversary of the drivers...one of the laws of power is "know your enemy" this stock of people run most of the world the exact same way Uber is ran, blood sucking off other people hard work ....I know the drill....I know I'm banned now....Im not anti-Semitic...yeddish isn't a semitic language nor is Russian....talking trash about Arabs is a antisemitism no one seems to mind......so miss me with any fake outrage.....


----------



## WaveRunner1

HotRodriguez75 said:


> You just don't yell at passengers. I can tell my your responses on this thread is that you are a victim that is not accountable. You want to blame everyone else, but in reality you're probably a prick that treats riders like crap. Keep us updated on your lawsuit.
> 
> Rookie mistake by ending the trip and rating a passenger before they are completely out of the car.
> 
> And why are using Uber GPS? It's like using apple maps.


Don't insult Apple Maps like that. Uber Nav is by far the worst.



Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Consider yourself lucky. Uber sucks.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

> *Should Uber ban Drivers on "Safety" for following their own GPS?*


Yes, they should ban drivers who disobey traffic laws - everyone knows or should know that Uber is a transportation company, not a technology company and that any tech released by them should be assumed to be faulty unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Cossio

Uberk5487 said:


> Sorry that you were cut off so abruptly but just remember that there were life before Uber and there will be life after Uber....screw those blood suckers of the poor.....I have made threads warning drivers not to use Ubers gps....it not accurate and will take you on some weird routes.....btw do not expect much sympathy from this site or other Uber drivers.....alot of them are being pimped by Uber so strongly that they have developed a hoe mentality.....they want to be the bottom hoe and they don't like the other hoes (other Uber drivers) in the stable, so most are happy when drivers are let go....


I've been using the GPS for short routes. The problem is the New Update Waze doesn't even kick in automatically. You have to press navigate then CONFIRM the route. I'm not sure if Uber/Waze made it harder on purpose.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, they should ban drivers who disobey traffic laws - everyone knows or should know that Uber is a transportation company, not a technology company and that any tech released by them should be assumed to be faulty unless proven otherwise.


What the actual ****



ddelro219 said:


> Cmon dude. There's a thing called reason and common sense. The uber app doesn't tell you that you can't drive in the bike lane but do you drive in the bike lane?
> 
> This screams frivolous and a waste of time for everyone from you, uber to the court and everyone replying to this thread, myself included. You, sir, have too much time on your hands.


Frivilous because they told me no problem and ban me after 30+ trips and five days later. Awesome.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> Frivilous because they told me no problem and ban me after 30+ trips and five days later. Awesome.


Who told you this? 
A low level Uber employee?

You mad about that bro?


----------



## Cossio

Cableguynoe said:


> Who told you this?
> A low level Uber employee?
> 
> You mad about that bro?


What's this "low level" shit you are spouting off? Do you know if that woman is a lower level than the person that banned me? Or even if that matters?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cossio said:


> What's this "low level" shit you are spouting off? Do you know if that woman is a lower level than the person that banned me? Or even if that matters?


If they met with your in person they're low level. 
Very low level.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Cossio said:


> What the actual ****


For real. If you don't do this then Uber is likely, sooner or later, to send you an email saying that they've deactivated you.


----------



## UberLaLa

Bottom line. Once you (OP) admitted to Uber that you in fact did turn left at a 'No Left Turn' intersection...your goose was cooked. Driver is last line of defense on the streets. Apps can only do so much. Not saying you were/are wrong or right. But that is why they put you back on the system, then deactivated you 5 days later. They suspended your account based on passenger report, then did their _Discovery_ and generated an Internal Report based on their communication with the Driver. Once that information was reviewed they moved to Deactivate, unfortunately.

I don't think you can contest that in court. Maybe contest that they can't prove you made a left turn at a 'No Left Turn' intersection, but you already told them you in fact did.


----------



## Rakos

CC SalesVP said:


> I remember this case. Your left turn "misunderstanding" was far from a unique occurrence, "Cossio." The decision to end Uber's partnership with you is all for the best.


Well...first I think we've established...

That you are NOT a bot...congrats...

Second...

you apparently DO work for Uber...

Third...

can we send all our Uber issues to you?

And forth...

Do you have to have a Masters degree...

To spend all your time on the blog...

Monitoring what Uber drivers are saying...

Pro and con about Uber....???

Troll on and please let me know...

If I say ANYTHING that...

REALLY pisses Uber off...8>)

Next...



UberLaLa said:


> Bottom line. Once you (OP) admitted to Uber that you in fact did turn left at a 'No Left Turn' intersection...your goose was cooked. Driver is last line of defense on the streets. Apps can only do so much. Not saying you were/are wrong or right. But that is why they put you back on the system, then deactivated you 5 days later. They suspended your account based on passenger report, then did their _Discovery_ and generated an Internal Report based on their communication with the Driver. Once that information was reviewed they moved to Deactivate, unfortunately.
> 
> I don't think you can contest that in court. Maybe contest that they can't prove you made a left turn at a 'No Left Turn' intersection, but you already told them you in fact did.


Nicely put...Uber really gets it wrong...

This isn't the country club...

REAL people drive for Uber...

Mistakes are made...oh well...

Safety IS important...most understand...

Butt...JC...

Can't Uber get ANYTHING right...

CONSISTENTLY...?

Thats all folks...!

Rakos
PS. No pic...the words speak for themselves...8>)


----------



## Bubsie

Cossio said:


> I'll have to check Waze to see even if that was an option, she was going literally going a few block, I made two left turns. I would wager all GPS probably had it ok to turn left.
> 
> I was already doing my turn as she spoke up.
> 
> According to Google maps I would have to have drove two long blocks and two more blocks west to turn around and get back on 63rd. Even if I had known that wasn't a left turn, I may have been inclined to do so.
> 
> "Dead of night" meaning I couldn't see that one sign in the rafters and there was zero traffic.


Hang on. So you are saying even if you had seen the no turn sign you "may have been inclined" to do so anyway?

So the complications I see to your small claims case:

Its trivial for Uber to identify who you are once you file that claim, then they include this thread in discovery and maybe every post you've ever made on UP.

They have asolutely no qualms about lying to judges under oath as can be seen in the Uber-Waymo trial.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4




----------



## ntcindetroit

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> .....


Regardless whatever they said, Our feeling is that you've been used, and they've determined that you're useless for Uber. Now don't ever look back.

Life and future is brighter w/o Uber.


----------



## Rakos

ntcindetroit said:


> Regardless whatever they said, Our feeling is that you've been used, and they've determined that you're useless for Uber. Now don't ever look back.
> 
> Life and future is brighter w/o Uber.


I like this...

Now you can be...

Used...abused...and then Ubered...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Cableguynoe said:


> If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


So much for automation, because automated Ubers will be driving off cliffs!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Cossio said:


> It will go to court, because I'm filing the lawsuit. I used to work for the County, so don't tell me what's a case and not.
> 
> You are right about one thing, you shouldn't be arguing with me. You don't have the chops or the intellect. I've smashed your arguments yet you continue to speak to me, why? Thought you didn't care?
> 
> Keep insulting me.


You might want to sit down and review the arbitration agreement to which you agreed. I wish you luck in your lawsuit, but you're going to have to follow the arbitration process you agreed to before moving forward with a lawsuit.


----------



## Uberboat

Uberk5487 said:


> And they feel as long as people like you and me hate them they have done their job...., they only want the world to work for them, then turn around and owe them all the money they just worked for Uber is a company and uber is a adversary of the drivers...one of the laws of power is "know your enemy" this stock of people run most of the world the exact same way Uber is ran, blood sucking off other people hard work ...e with any fake outrage.....


I'm a Zionist so Do you drive for Uber?Have you ever driven for Uber? Because if you have you're Z No matter how much terrorism is committed against Israel, or h

Long live Israel.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Uberboat said:


> I Do you drive for Uber?Have you ever driven for Uber? , Israel is here to stay, so deal with it.
> 
> Long live Israel.


Israel was a pretty nice place, but pretty much all i ever saw was Tel Aviv.

When i was there I forgot i was in the middle east at times, felt like Europe... (if it wasn't so stinking hot LOL)

Forgive the $(&%& for brain 'mericans for their stupidity. They don't mean it...

But really.. uber is $(58bag company to work for...

Some of these crazy guys actually believe in a zionist conspiracy..

Others will just slap the "zionist conspiracy" label on something without a clue as to what it means. Honestly this is more what i suspect... In my defense i pretty much want to see uber burn to the ground and have their leadership end up in prison. And i was pretty much out by the time the Saudis got involved.

So please understand... yes we are all this stupid...


----------



## pegasimotors

I picked up a **** last weekend. I pulled up to her pin and we made eye contact. I had a bad feeling about her when I saw her go out of her way to sit directly behind me. She didn't say hi or anything. I did and then she responded one word. Same with her name.

I went over the 80 mph alert a few times on the highway. Moving with the flow of traffic though. Like seriously people were passing me. She didn't say anything was tapping away on her phone.

I drop her off and she says thank you.

2am next day I get a PAX felt unsafe message from Uber and I see they refunded her completely.

No more thots. Even if they are toes on the curb. Imma shuffle them endlessly and seriously screen them if I see one of those **** names... and I'm black as the night myself.


----------



## jester121

Who they gonna suspend or terminate when the driverless cars take over?


----------



## Uberboat

Uberk5487 said:


> long live Revelation 3 and 9


You didn't answer my question. Are you or have you ever driven for Uber?I


----------



## Cableguynoe

jester121 said:


> Who they gonna suspend or terminate when the driverless cars take over?


Cars that make mistakes will be crushed and melted.


----------



## Rakos

jester121 said:


> Who they gonna suspend or terminate when the driverless cars take over?


BINGO!

I can see it now...

The bot took the wrong exit...

The bot made me spill my drink...

The bot had sparks coming out of it and I was scared...

The bot cut someone off in traffic...

The bot was "unprofessional"...

The bot dropped me at the wrong spot...

The bot looked at me and I was scared...

The bot took the longest route...

The bot stopped and talked to another bot...

Etc and ad infinitum....8>)

Rakos








PS. I really didn't do any of those human things...REALLY...


----------



## goneubering

UberPat said:


> Hell...even a DamseLinDistresS "I let a guy smell my little toe for $20" story would work right about now


STOP giving him more ideas!!!!


----------



## Fubernuber

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Sue them


----------



## Rakos

Fubernuber said:


> Sue them


Arbitrate them into eternity...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fubernuber said:


> Sue them


There's an idea.


----------



## Fubernuber

Cableguynoe said:


> There's an idea.


Its a great idea. If we all did they would be finished. I dont mean class action. I mean 1 at a time to make it hurt and make a lasting memory


----------



## Uberk5487

Uberboat said:


> You didn't answer my question. Are you or have you ever driven for Uber?


.I have five other contracts Uber is the one I do the least.....


----------



## Uberana

I've read every post in this thread and have concluded thay tha OP is getting screwed over big time. The rider in all likelihood is from the area and also most probably knew of that no left turn and did say anything until the driver was in the process making the turn. A decent rider would have mentioned it before hand.

That intersection is in a crappy area, and the signage are set up crappily so I can easily see how one could miss it. From the streetview of google maps, you can see that Cottage Grove is 2 lanes in each direction and 63rd is one lane in each direction so heading "the wrong way down a one way" does not come into play here. Safety was not compromised here. I would guess that the left turns are prohibited in order to keep the two lanes of traffic flowing as smoothly as possible.
The OP stated that it was the dead of night so there was no traffic to impede. This is "no harm, no foul" case.

Cossio, rather than a law suit, why don't reach out to one of those investigative news teams at channel 2, 5 or 7?


----------



## 2Cents

Cossio said:


> Thanks. I don't think she really heard me, the door was closed but not all the way. I think it was more the turn or maybe how I left her on the end of the block (instead of pulling directly in front of her house) but I was across the other lane of traffic. I really have no idea, kinda a head scratchier. She could have been fishing for free rides.
> 
> A better story, last month I picked up these passengers that reeked of pot. I made a joke about "ganja cologne". These scrubs wrote me up for professionalism and car quality. Mind you I drive a 2015 CX-5.
> 
> That's how petty passengers are. I'll get more info after I sue them.


Let us know how that arbitration works out for you.


----------



## Vision1961

Cossio said:


> That's not a good analogy. The street's intersection is not clearly labeled and it was a logical assumption to make a perfectly legal turn.


It is the driver's responsibility to drive appropriate to the current road conditions AND within the law - not to rely on (or blame) an app or GPS for their mistakes.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uberana said:


> The rider in all likelihood is from the area and also most probably knew of that no left turn and did say anything until the driver was in the process making the turn. A decent rider would have mentioned it before hand.


That doesnt make sense. 
Yes the rider probably knew of the no left turn, which is why she immediately told him something as he was turning. She wasn't expecting him to make that turn.

First we're blaming the GPS, now it's the riders fault.
Never the driver.


----------



## Rakos

Vision1961 said:


> It is the driver's responsibility to drive appropriate to the current road conditions AND within the law - not to rely on (or blame) an app or GPS for their mistakes.


Ok...short funny story...

Anyone that knows Kentucky...

Knows the HUGE no u-turn signs...

My boss missed his exit early in the am...

Sure enuff only other car on the road...

Was a state trooper... my boss says...

The GPS showed him to make the u-turn...

Barely got that out when the trooper...

Just started writing his ticket...8>)

I must say I thoroughly enjoyed...

watching that take place...

Rakos


----------



## Another Uber Driver

1.5xorbust said:


> Unfortunately with uber you're guilty until *even when* prove*d*n innocent.


FIFY



DocT said:


> Never trust the GPS. DO trust your eyes, experience, and judgement.


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

.........although I do have an advantage that most TNC drivers lack,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Cossio said:


> I have a theory that since they were only getting 20% of my commission (not 25% like newbs) I was even more expendable.


You would not be the first one to suspect this. I suspect that you will not be the last.



Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> OH! and next time a customer says "dont got that way" umm, don't go that way.


If for no other reason than to avoid a bad experience, if the UberX customer asks me to take or not take a certain route, I will do it. There are exceptions, but, if I am going to decline to follow a customer's requested route, I will make known my objections before I go too much further.

If it is an Uber Taxi customer, the law demands that I follow the route that the customer dictates.



Cossio said:


> I was already doing my turn as she spoke up.


If there is one thing that I hate, it is people who wait until I am committed to something before they object to it. Those are the kind of people who will go out of their way to see to it that you suffer.



Cossio said:


> At trial we will engage in "Discovery" a process where Uber will have to answer and disclose whether or not their GPS had me turn down that street.


This, of course, assumes that you can actually serve Uber. I am not familiar with Illinois Law on the subject. In the District of Columbia, every corporation that does business there must have a registered agent. You can get the name and address of the registered agent from the Corporations Office. He is required to accept service and can suffer penalties for ducking service. You can then serve the registered agent who forwards the summons to the corporation.

I do not know if Illinois Law makes similar provisions.



Cossio said:


> There are serious penalties if a company lies in court.


Serious penalties have never deterred Uber from its violations of the law. Much of this is due to Uber's not having to suffer too many serious consequences of its miscreance.



Cableguynoe said:


> Uber is going to be in court with you this week? Impressive!


This assumes that he actually can serve Uber.



Chris1973 said:


> sci-fi future dystopian society


As one who through tireless labour and unstinting effort has achieved the rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, I must object to the use of the word "dystopia" or any forms thereof. It is not an acceptable word.

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> They have 21 days to respond. And with a bankrupt city like Chicago I'm putting your court date closer to June 2020.


............and you are being optimistic, at that.........................................



WaveRunner1 said:


> Uber Nav is by far the worst.


It does have some entertainment value.



Rakos said:


> Rakos


Allright, so the simian is drinking Ba-Ba, but where are the 555s?


----------



## surlywynch

I would think whether the OP opted out of the arbitration clause is moot. If he has been permanently deactivated, then he is no longer under any contractual stipulations or TOA.


----------



## Tihstae

jester121 said:


> Who they gonna suspend or terminate when the driverless cars take over?


The programmers.



Another Uber Driver said:


> A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


 I see what you did there.

Student Walking Across Campus: "Where's the library at?"
Professor: "I'm an English Professor and you should not end a sentence with a preposition."
Student: "Ok, Sorry. Where the library at, paxhole?" (paxhole used because the filter would ruin the joke otherwise)


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Tihstae said:


> The programmers.
> 
> I see what you did there.
> 
> Student Walking Across Campus: "Where's the library at?"
> Professor: "I'm an English Professor and you should not end a sentence with a preposition."
> Student: "Ok, Sorry. Where the library at, paxhole?" (paxhole used because the filter would ruin the joke otherwise)


LOL! I heard a similar joke in the movie DC Cab... starring MR. T.


----------



## flyntflossy10

30+ rides and 5 days later? have you thought of the possibility that you got more complaints in that time frame?


----------



## Aerodrifting

DocT said:


> California, especially Downtown LA is notorious for 1-way streets.
> 
> I've done the "follow the GPS no matter what because it's gotta be correct" route once, and it took me to a 1-way residential street. It was odd why all the cars where parked in the opposing direction of my driving, on the 1-lane road. Did my pick-up, and my pax told me to make a u-turn using her driveway, because it's a 1-way street. DOH! I did not see the sign. Pax said no one can see the sign either. She still gave me a 5*.
> 
> Never trust the GPS. DO trust your eyes, experience, and judgement.


Pasadena too.... GPS has sent me down to 1-way street a couple of times as well, And you can't see the freaking signs when it's so dark.


----------



## RipCityWezay

Gauge the Pax and initiate appropriate ride protocol.

Bro dudes on a Saturday night? 

Rapido.

Old woman getting picked up from outpatient?

Drive like an old woman driving home from outpatient.

I’m as awkward a degenerate as you’ll ever meet and I’m rocking the 4.97.

No pity in the Rose City mi amigo....


----------



## Cableguynoe

RipCityWezay said:


> I'm as awkward a degenerate as you'll ever meet and I'm rocking the 4.97.
> 
> .


HAHA!


----------



## Ardery

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


you went down a one way street going the wrong way - because the app said so?

forget what the app tells you. don't you have any common sense?



CC SalesVP said:


>


lol omg
somebody please bring a camera into the court room. I want to see him as the judge laughs him out of his court room.

"Well, your honor, it's like this. the app told me it was okay to break common sense traffic infractions. so I thought it would be okay to make illegal turns and going north on southerly one-way roads. you see, the app said it was okay"

::::: rolling eyes :::::


----------



## tohunt4me

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Trust ROBOT CARS they say.

It will be FUN they say . . .


----------



## njn

Was it really an illegal turn? Was the intersection properly marked? What are the regulations for sign placement?


----------



## tohunt4me

njn said:


> Was it really an illegal turn? Was the intersection properly marked? What are the regulations for sign placement?


Why do we pay uber over 50% of each ride yet suffer FAULTY UNSAFE LIABLE NAVIGATION AT THEIR HANDS !?!?

Why cant Uber just do their job ?

TECHNOLOGY COMPANY !


----------



## 1.5xorbust

tohunt4me said:


> Trust ROBOT CARS they say.
> 
> It will be FUN they say . . .


I don't think the robots will use common sense and refuse to make illegal turns down one way streets. It might be good for the insurance companies.


----------



## Dang

Google map is the best


----------



## Mista T

OP, Uber didn't deactivate you for that one ride. They may SAY they did but in court (if it ever happens) they will bring up a whole mess of your "issues" that they have likely never told you about. Like..... complaints they received and ended up blowing off the complaining pax but never said anything to you and just kept the records. Or your cancellation rate. Or your rude emails and threats to them in the past, or your poor attitude that time you gave a ride to an Uber employee but didn't know it. Or WHATEVER they come up with.

Further, Uber has demonstrated an ongoing pattern of lying, to regulators, governments, passengers, drivers, and yes courtrooms. There are plenty of Uber employees who have good hearts and really want the best for drivers, but unfortunately you will not be facing those employees in court. You may think you have a rock solid case but the majority here including myself are seeing a bigger picture and it doesn't look good for you winning.

As a night driver myself I can relate to your scenario. Plenty of times we question if we can turn here or there, or speed, and if it is safe to do so we are tempted to do it. Signage sucks sometimes, etc. But if it wouldn't fly with the cops, it won't fly with Uber, as hypocritical as that is.

Respectfully, I suggest you let it go and move on. The hatred and anger will just give you an ulcer and make you bitter for years to come. For your own good, just let it go, even if you are right.

And, if you disregard that and do go to court, good luck! I would love to see your success when it makes the news!


----------



## tohunt4me

Mista T said:


> OP, Uber didn't deactivate you for that one ride. They may SAY they did but in court (if it ever happens) they will bring up a whole mess of your "issues" that they have likely never told you about. Like..... complaints they received and ended up blowing off the complaining pax but never said anything to you and just kept the records. Or your cancellation rate. Or your rude emails and threats to them in the past, or your poor attitude that time you gave a ride to an Uber employee but didn't know it. Or WHATEVER they come up with.
> 
> Further, Uber has demonstrated an ongoing pattern of lying, to regulators, governments, passengers, drivers, and yes courtrooms. There are plenty of Uber employees who have good hearts and really want the best for drivers, but unfortunately you will not be facing those employees in court. You may think you have a rock solid case but the majority here including myself are seeing a bigger picture and it doesn't look good for you winning.
> 
> As a night driver myself I can relate to your scenario. Plenty of times we question if we can turn here or there, or speed, and if it is safe to do so we are tempted to do it. Signage sucks sometimes, etc. But if it wouldn't fly with the cops, it won't fly with Uber, as hypocritical as that is.
> 
> Respectfully, I suggest you let it go and move on. The hatred and anger will just give you an ulcer and make you bitter for years to come. For your own good, just let it go, even if you are right.
> 
> And, if you disregard that and do go to court, good luck! I would love to see your success when it makes the news!


Drag them to court anyway.

The public knows

" WHERE THERES SMOKE, THERES FIRE"!

Send the daily smoke signal.


----------



## Rakos

Dang said:


> Google map is the best


Well I'll be *DANG*...8>O

Its been a *DANG* while...

Since I've seen you on here *DANG*...

Sure have missed you around here *DANG*...

Without you I'm a *DANG* monkey...

*DANG* please dont wait so long...

To come back...nice to see you...*DANG*!

here's hoping you have...

A *DANG* good day...8>)

Rakos
(A *DANG* good monkey)


----------



## at-007smartLP

i got a pool request once was opted out within 10 hours & emails back & forth to support it was about 9am, i would never accept a pool knowingly early in the dead of night for two tacos?

shouldn't be deactivated for 1 wrong left turn but ya brought this one on yourself

9K rides i hope the house & another new ride paid off

& with that many rides why would you use ubers maps? you must notice the recent changes where they purposefully made them worse & dangerous to try and hide the PICK UP address cuz so many drivers avoid certain places like they still wont figure out its a walmart or bus stop, they went from instant address & pinpoint to taking a few seconds to zoom in from the moon because drivers need to see africa & australia when picking up in their local town, then they cover the screen as the north east west south swirls with huge cartoon font and thick blue lines concealing more or the pick up address, then if you get right at their door itll tell ya to get back on the highway and circle around 3 miles because im 3 minutes away as the pax is getting in...

uber knows exactly what its doing everything is designed to get dummies to work for free...

its like when they put all drivers facial recognition data points on an easily hacked server to stop 1% of drivers who share accounts who if ever prompted to take a face pic would just drive 5-20 minutes to whoever they sharing accounts with house & have them take the pic till the next 100+ rides it comes up. spent millions of dollars just to give millions of drivers bio metric data to hacker for something bypassed in minutes its not like people sharing accounts in different cities haha

i would think going into the hub & speaking with a human would resolve it, you fo have a right to evidence & face your occuser due process & all but its usually just a bot that deactivates ya....

been deactivated 4 times in 2 years no warning on stuff that was on them reactivated every time once a human came up with some stupid reason then apology

9K and you still dont screen rides?

drivers accepting pool or driving for less than $1.50 a mile deserve no sympathy you should be screening and avoiding all pools


----------



## Rakos

OMG....THE BOTS ARE TAKING OVER...

Quick...run for cover...8>O

Rakos


----------



## at-007smartLP

Cableguynoe said:


> When? Sep 2018? lol
> 
> When that day comes you think they're not coming at you with how reckless you are?
> They know how many times you've gone over the speed limit.
> You're a danger to pax and children.
> You will be crushed so bad that we'll feel too bad to laugh at you. And we're pretty ruthless.


yup thats whats going to happen in 2035 if uber is stll around haha & self driving cars become real, you all are guilty of speeding dozens if not hundreds of times we are ending our "partnership"

but for real small claims is cool, its not about winning if you know what you doing it dont cost much & if they dont show default judgment if they do you made them burn a few thousand in lawyers fees

i have had a few compaines soend tens of thousands of dollars on lawyers, vps havng to show up all while stating id drop suits for an apology but theyd rather spend the money its in the budget

uber don't understand humans have principals every $2 fare is a driver that's gonna cost em $10 in spite & bad service its like tipping a stripper with quarters its beyond insulting comically to the point i spend extra money n gas to go out my way to play games just cuz they still trick me 1-2 outta 10 times, but for drivers who actually need this woah

the games quite fun now


----------



## wb6vpm

lol @ this thread...


----------



## RynoHawk

Chicago has many one way streets, but I found them all to be well marked (my hometown). They also tend to alternate direction block by block. If nothing else, if all the cars on the street are pointed towards you, don't go.


----------



## CJfrom619

Uberboat said:


> I'd like some kind of explanation for that.


Snitch


----------



## Uberk5487

Uberboat said:


> I'd like some kind of explanation for that.


I
don't hate Jews....I practice Judaism myself.....



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Israel was a pretty nice place, but pretty much all i ever saw was Tel Aviv.
> 
> When i was there I forgot i was in the middle east at times, felt like Europe... (if it wasn't so stinking hot LOL)
> 
> Forgive the $(&%& for brain 'mericans for their stupidity. They don't mean it...
> 
> But really.. uber is $(58bag company to work for...
> 
> Some of these crazy guys actually believe in a zionist conspiracy..
> 
> Others will just slap the "zionist conspiracy" label on something without a clue as to what it means. Honestly this is more what i suspect... In my defense i pretty much want to see uber burn to the ground and have their leadership end up in prison. And i was pretty much out by the time the Saudis got involved.
> 
> So please understand... yes we are all this stupid...


----------



## dfwairportdriver

just goto the nearest office. they will look at your rating and reinstate


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> LOL! I heard a similar joke in the movie DC Cab... starring MR. T.


I remember when they were making that movie. I was driving a D.C. cab at the time.


----------



## Lissetti

I've posted this picture before in a different thread, but it's a perfect example here. One of the drivers for the trucking company I used to work for, got his semi stuck in the sand dunes of the Mohave Desert. He followed his GPS until he could go no further. The GPS was picking up on park service roads. It took 3 wreckers to tow him out. 









The moral is don't follow GPS blindly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lissetti said:


> The moral is don't follow GPS blindly.


B-b-b-b-b-b-b-u-u-u-u-tttt _*The Boston Globe*_ says that the GPS is infallible. If _*The Boston Globe*_ says it, it _*MUST*_ be true.


----------



## Lissetti

Another Uber Driver said:


> B-b-b-b-b-b-b-u-u-u-u-tttt _*The Boston Globe*_ says that the GPS is infallible. If _*The Boston Globe*_ says it, it _*MUST*_ be true.


LOL, it was a Tom Tom he was using too!!! Where does one dig up a Tom Tom?? This happened in 2012.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

_*The Boston Globe*_ says that now that we have a GPS, we do not need what a cab driver knows. What does the _*Boston Globe*_ propose that someone do when the route that the Jippy Yess tells you to take is closed or there is a collision, a fire, an arrest or something like that?

There was a residential street in the Capital or Your Nation that was closed for over a year so that the City could replace the drains, sewer pipes and water pipes. Neither *Screw*ber's nor *Gr*yft's Jippy Yess ever picked up on it.


----------



## DeplorableDonald

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Hate to pile on (not really) but your first mistake was using Uber GPS. Uber *wants* you using their GPS because of Upfront Pricing scheme. They base the Upfront Price based on the longest possible route, and hope you take shortest most direct route, increasing their profits from overcharging.

Google Maps is the best for Longway™.

Also blindly following the GPS is no excuse. Live and learn.


----------



## Mista T

dfwairportdriver said:


> just goto the nearest office. they will look at your rating and reinstate


Not after he called them names and threatened to sue! That ship has sailed. Right or wrong, OP is DONE with Uber.


----------



## Jdelacruz129

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


It's either follow the GPS and get deactivated or don't follow the GPS, get a low shitty rating for "taking the long way" and get deactivated for a low rating. Yep can't win with Uber... smh


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Cableguynoe said:


> If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


Haven't we all had days when that turn seems like the best option at the time?



UberPat said:


> Hell...even a DamseLinDistresS "I let a guy smell my little toe for $20" story would work right about now


If she's a camel in real life, then that's 
great value at a lazy twenty.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Mista T said:


> OP, Uber didn't deactivate you for that one ride. They may SAY they did but in court (if it ever happens) they will bring up a whole mess of your "issues" that they have likely never told you about. Like..... complaints they received and ended up blowing off the complaining pax but never said anything to you and ...
> 
> And, if you disregard that and do go to court, good luck! I would love to see your success when it makes the news!


We'd love to see this case filed and set precedence for Wrongful Deactivation by a technology company. Be it in state court or federal court short of going to international tribunal.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

DeplorableDonald said:


> Hate to pile on (not really) but your first mistake was using Uber GPS. Uber *wants* you using their GPS because of Upfront Pricing scheme. They base the Upfront Price based on the longest possible route, and hope you take shortest most direct route, increasing their profits from overcharging.
> 
> Google Maps is the best for Longway™.
> 
> Also blindly following the GPS is no excuse. Live and learn.


True. I cannot get why anyone would use Uber map


----------



## Tom Harding

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


What is a ****?
Your situation is clearly a reason to have a Guild or Association like the one in New York. There they have a system to determine if Uber's deactivation is justified. If it is determined that there is no justification for deactivating a driver, the driver is reinstated. 
For myself, I don't use Uber's GPS directions because I have determined it is faulty, doesn't work to well in Indiana, and misses one-way streets and other traffic control signs. 
If I had a pax that mentioned I should not turn because of sign the pax seen and I did not, I would certainly pause and look more carefully. 
UBER DRIVERS ORGANIZE!!! GOV ERNMENT HAS A VOICE, UBER/LYFT HAS A VOICE, BUT DRIVERS HAVE NO, NO, NO, VOICE!


----------



## Ubingdowntown

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Sounds like you drive unsafe. She even told you you CAN'T . Well guess what you really couldn't I guess next time you won't think you know it all.


----------



## Tenzo

Can we have a sub-forum for:

"I broke the law and got caught, how can I get out of being held accountable? "

There seem to be enough threads on it


----------



## UberIsAllFubared

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


NOTHING GOOD EVER COMES FROM DOING POOL. These pax are cheaper than cheap. They are bus riders.


----------



## Yooper

Cableguynoe said:


> If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


You joke but ubernav actually asked me to do this week before Thanksgiving. Good thing I knew better, no time wasted. Their gps is a piece of shit that doesnt understand road closures, oneway streets, 3d situations like bridges/viaducts, which side of street needed for pickups, etc.

I switched to Waze


----------



## Jo3030

Never use Uber GPS. Ever.

All passengers are looking for a way to pay NOTHING for their ride.
Any complaint they can file, they WILL.
Gotta protect yourself.


----------



## wunluv71

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


If ubers navigation repeatedly messed up why were you still using it?? Common sense rules in this field and every other. Regardless uber sucks you in then spits you out when they are through with you. They will find a reason to get rid of you. Plenty of fish in the sea. We are all just waiting our turn.


----------



## Drew1986

If you didn't crash or put the rider in jeopardy then the rider shouldn't complain


----------



## ChiDriver007

I did not read the whole thread...or any posts actually after the OP's first one.

I however bet "Do not use U navigation" has been posted...probably more than 5 times... I second (6th???) that - Never ever!!!

Today I got a ping. The destination is one I know how to get to, so I do not press 'navigate' , but just drive there watching the U app from time to time... and no surprise there - it is suggesting me to make illegal turns.

Never ever use U navigation and when using ANY app (JPS device) just check the actual street signs and the road in general...


----------



## Cou-ber

Uber says it’s a safety issue. You’re focusing on navigation. Sure, issues with navigation can jeopardize safety but you’re talking gps. Acceleration, speed at turns, brake distance etc etc aren’t Uber’s gps fault/credit. So sue away but might you be unsafe in other ways?


----------



## wunluv71

Cossio said:


> The ride was like 5 minutes lol. It was two turns. I think my last rating was 4.83.
> 
> Have no idea about the other ones, how long ago they were. I did get a "comfot" as my last complaint apparently for not having the heat on enough for the rider.
> 
> You remember squat, this just happened unless you work for Uber in the Chicago area. I'd like you to tell me how turning down a road with your own app is grounds for dismissal.
> 
> The last complaint I had was for "comfort" for not having the heat on enough for the rider. I'd like to see you defend that as well you phony.
> 
> EDIT: Mistakenly put 3.84 as MY rating, my driver rating is 4.83


Dyslexia doesnt help either. You see things wonky...sends you down roads the wrong way and stuff.



Ribak said:


> LYFT will not accept you because of your bad driving record and your horrible attitude. Admit your mistake and apologize to UBER.


You're still here spreading stupidity?



Cossio said:


> It will go to court, because I'm filing the lawsuit. I used to work for the County, so don't tell me what's a case and not.
> 
> You are right about one thing, you shouldn't be arguing with me. You don't have the chops or the intellect. I've smashed your arguments yet you continue to speak to me, why? Thought you didn't care?
> 
> Keep insulting me.


I see exactly why uber threw you away like garbage


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Cossio said:


> Once a case is filed they have 21 Days to appear in court. Usually a Case Management Date is generated shortly after then, I would wager Mid-January.


IMPORTANT:
Did you file an arbitration opt-out statement with the company within 90 days of being notified of the company's mandatory arbitration rulebook?



ddelro219 said:


> Cmon dude. There's a thing called reason and common sense. The uber app doesn't tell you that you can't drive in the bike lane but do you drive in the bike lane?


That Uber driver guy in New York City did.... uh, too soon?


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> If the Uber GPS sent you off a cliff, would you take that turn?


why u gotta be mean all the time? lol


----------



## ChiDriver007

htboston said:


> why u gotta be mean all the time? lol


On a more serious note...

City of Chicago will be soon taking legal actions against:

-The Driver that ended in lake Michigan - for: 1.Making an illegal turn 2.Killing two innocent pax and
last but not least 3. Polluting the water of the lake.

- Uber - for: 1.Providing a really bad navigation app, which totally destroys Chicago traffic 2.Not Providing enough revenue while doing #1...and all that the driver did above.

-The pax - for: 1.not wearing ecologically friendly cloths while drowning 2. Using unsafe driver (see one above) 3. Using unsafe rideshare company (see two above) and drowning illegally without drowning insurance (or having one but not having it in hand while .... you guessed it ... drowning)


----------



## Bob Driver

Wow reading this thread is like watching a train wreck can't pull my eyes from it lol. Here is my take on the OP... he is a future candidate for the Darwin award.






There are so many of these people that rely on GPS to think for them rather than use common sense.


----------



## wingdog

Could you imagine if semi-truck drivers just followed gps!? (actually I know.., other drivers at companies i worked for did stupid shit and I had to listen to the safety briefs) Trucks stuck on logging roads, going wrong way down narrow residential streets, getting stuck trying to do a u-turn. doesn't matter what gps app you use, as the driver you are responsible for looking around and being aware. One of the reasons people really like waze, is because if there is a problem with the map, you can go into the data on their website, and fix it yourself. However you have to be aware and do this.. you can't just sit back and rely on the other drivers to notice and fix it first for you.


----------



## Yooper

ChiDriver007 said:


> Today I got a ping. The destination is one I know how to get to, so I do not press 'navigate' , but just drive there watching the U app from time to time... and no surprise there - it is suggesting me to make illegal turns.
> 
> Never ever use U navigation and when using ANY app (JPS device) just check the actual street signs and the road in general...


Yep I see the same daily... never trust a robot!!



ChiDriver007 said:


> -The pax - for: 1.not wearing ecologically friendly cloths while drowning 2. Using unsafe driver (see one above) 3. Using unsafe rideshare company (see two above) and drowning illegally without drowning insurance (or having one but not having it in hand while .... you guessed it while drowning)


What!? This sounds like an Onion article.


----------



## Steve appleby

ok buddy first of all, you need to follow all local traffic laws before you start ranting on how this was uber's fault. you're just pissed off because you got deactivated from uber and you made a mistake and wont own up to it. quit being a crybaby and learn some common sense. maybe if you looked a traffic signs you wouldn't be in this predicament. stupid idiot.


----------



## ChiDriver007

Yooper said:


> What!? This sounds like an Onion article.


Well, cause it is an Onion piece - just an unpublished one...

Only for the lack of a good editor, though


----------



## Brlk925

Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> And another farther back a little to the left:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.
> 
> You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:


You could've fixed this yourself a long time ago by using a 3rd party GPS like Waze.


----------



## ChiDriver007

I once got 1 stared for insisting I use [way-z] and the pax insisting [uaa-ze] would have been much better, and get him there faster!

True story, btw.

++++
Talking of Waze - I think I will run (Google) maps from now on - 4:30 to 7:00 pm... really tired of taking the smallest of streets to just save the pax 30 secs... and ending up with +10 min compared to just staying in the standstill traffic on I90.

Even better, I should move my navigation to a place the pax have no easy way of seeing it, so I can do what is right...not what the stupid navigation says I should do.

/end grant


----------



## phillipzx3

Cossio said:


> Thanks. I don't think she really heard me, the door was closed but not all the way. I think it was more the turn or maybe how I left her on the end of the block (instead of pulling directly in front of her house) but I was across the other lane of traffic. I really have no idea, kinda a head scratchier. She could have been fishing for free rides.
> 
> A better story, last month I picked up these passengers that reeked of pot. I made a joke about "ganja cologne". These scrubs wrote me up for professionalism and car quality. Mind you I drive a 2015 CX-5.
> 
> That's how petty passengers are. I'll get more info after I sue them.


You were driving for Uber. Get real. You're not sueing anyone. Please. Prove me wrong. I'd love to hear of a lawyer willing to take your case. It'll be like when Uber comes to a new market....you'll be there with your ONE lawyer and they will be there with ten or more AND a flock of paid people wearing "We love Uber" t-shirts. You don't have a snowball chance in hell.


----------



## Rakos

phillipzx3 said:


> You were driving for Uber. Get real. You're not sueing anyone. Please. Prove me wrong. I'd love to hear of a lawyer willing to take your case. It'll be like when Uber comes to a new market....you'll be there with your ONE lawyer and they will be there with ten or more AND a flock of paid people wearing "We love Uber" t-shirts. You don't have a snowball chance in hell.


Ever since Uber went after the bus crowd...

Things REALLY started going to he$$...

They lowered their standards...

Drivers have suffered ever since...

Sad to see really...8>(

Rakos


----------



## cdm813

Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> And another farther back a little to the left:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.
> 
> You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:


There are two no left turn signs there -- one on the pillar to the right at the intersection and another on the pillar a bit past the intersection on the left.

No one gets deactivated from one report, so you must have done some preetty crappy stuff for this to break the camel's back. Have fun on Lyft.


----------



## Brobaly

Damn, you called the rider a **** for rating you appropriately. How dare she feel unsafe riding with you after she made it clear that you couldn't make that turn, yet you did it anyway.


----------



## UberBastid

I've made some pretty creative moves on the road, with and without a pax.
~ I did a U-turn across four lanes once downtown, no pax in car. Cop saw me. All he did was make a face and shake his finger at me. The message was clear - I had been admonished. I nodded sheepishly.
~ Had an airline pilot in the car once, going to the airport ... was doing about 50 and light turned yellow ahead. It was RIGHT on the cusp and would have been a pretty hard stop. I kept my speed; didn't speed up ... hit the intersection -- he looked at me and smiled and said "that was pretty close", I said, "naw, it was pink". He laughed and said, "I gotta remember that next time I get pulled over for a red light. Pink."
~ Someone trying to catch a bus, late. Bus going to leave any minute. We a block away. I know an alley that is one way, the wrong way, avoids about two traffic lights. I did it. Wrong way. We made the bus as it was just closing the door. Pax loved it and tipped a $20.

I think that IF you are, overall, safe driving; and the pax has confidence that you are a safe driver they will 'forgive' minor sins. Reasonable people understand that people make mistakes. 
I pulled out in front of someone once not long ago, he had right of way ... if we'd of connected it would have been my fault. The driving skills of the other driver saved us from an accident. I apologized to the other driver AND to my pax ... never heard anything about it from Uber.


----------



## CJfrom619

We all make mistakes driving it’s called being human but it’s another to not take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## KennyB619

I'm new and I've already discovered the App can be great... and it can be a nightmare. I've driven around the block looking for a street that simply does NOT exist and the pax is watching me thinking I've lost my mind. Finally, I ignore the APP and drive to the hotel instead of the industrial area the App sends me. Voila... there is the pax... waving his arms and praying I see him because he's seen me drive by several times. Logic prevails when you use it.


----------



## STMNine

With all the I.P. that Uber steals from companies like Google and Waymo (and only time will tell whom else), you'd think that they could piece together a pretty darn good navigation app but this case clearly proves otherwise!


----------



## Gilby

Using the Uber GPS nav this evening I was surprised to see it give me a longer route to my pax destination. Turned out it knew about a road closure for a local holiday parade. Wow.


----------



## sidemouse

Well it doesn't really matter, I haven't read all 10 pages so it's quite possible this has been mentioned but...
YOU (the driver) are 100% responsible for following the rules of the road.
That means that you use a GPS at your own risk but also that you need to be smarter than the computer.
The GPS tells you that in not those exact words. It is also common knowledge for those of us who have read the warnings of a GPS that yes... A GPS can in fact give bad instructions that if followed can result in severe harm and liability and even death to the driver or others, so it is up to the driver to use their own discretion while using a GPS. It is ultimately up to the driver to make the right choice and trying to blame the GPS for what is ultimately your mistake is not likely to get you far.
Yes, I use a GPS and it has tried to get me to turn down one-way roads and such, I simply didn't make the turn... It happens with occasional frequency and it is like that with all GPS's, whether Google, Uber, Waze, TomTom, Garmin, doesn't really matter.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


I'm not sure if retaliatory emails like this help your cause. Maybe going into the office with a lawyer to show you're serious would've been a more respectable move.


----------



## Cou-ber

ChiDriver007 said:


> On a more serious note...
> 
> City of Chicago will be soon taking legal actions against:
> 
> -The Driver that ended in lake Michigan - for: 1.Making an illegal turn 2.Killing two innocent pax and
> last but not least 3. Polluting the water of the lake.
> 
> - Uber - for: 1.Providing a really bad navigation app, which totally destroys Chicago traffic 2.Not Providing enough revenue while doing #1...and all that the driver did above.
> 
> -The pax - for: 1.not wearing ecologically friendly cloths while drowning 2. Using unsafe driver (see one above) 3. Using unsafe rideshare company (see two above) and drowning illegally without drowning insurance (or having one but not having it in hand while .... you guessed it ... drowning)


Did two people really drown in the lake in an Uber? That's insane. Where exactly? (Lived in Chicago so...) what a sad epithet.


----------



## Mapnik

Cossio said:


> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


How many times did you get reported for safety?


----------



## Igsfire

I cannot believe this thread is still active, and I have but one thing to say to it. 
FOLLOW THE RULES OF THE ROAD AND NOT YOUR PHONE!


----------



## Immoralized

His not going to do anything his just on here for attention and he got plenty of it. People that usually are serious don't get on the forum to say they are going to do something rather do it first and show that they are doing something.

He probably suffers from delusions of grandeur. for people that don't know what that means "*Grandiose*: A person with this type of *delusional* disorder has an over-inflated sense of worth, power, knowledge, or identity. The person might believe he or she has a great talent or has made an important discovery." It really sad and I don't buy this whole 9k ride BS.

Hundred trips a week let say... 52 weeks that 5200 rides. Highly doubt someone doing it every week though on average takes about 40-50 hours for hundred trips. Over of a period of three years likely but seem like he doesn't have any presence anywhere online until just recently which leads to more BS. Anyways the fact he doesn't realize following GPS does not give him permission to break road laws reinforces the fact he is some nutcase.

In all respect if it did go to trail not only would it be thrown out he will have to pay a fine for the road violation he is openly admitting in the court room in front of the judge which the judge would have no option but to throw a fine at him... Reinforcing my nutcase case hahah


----------



## UberwithStuber

DocT said:


> Never trust the GPS. DO trust your eyes, experience, and judgement.


This makes for an interesting dilemma. As a driver who often is in unfamiliar areas, I need to rely on the GPS. Uber, Google maps, Waze can and do send us in wrong directions. I have no answer other than to use my best instincts. I'd rather get there taking several wrong turns than create an accident.


----------



## Pir8pete

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


Cossio PM me I have some info for you

you guys that replied with crappy remarks; need to stop being assholes to the thread starter, period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel his frustration here


----------



## Firefly333

The self-driving cars will obey Uber nav to a T (including driving the wrong way down one-way streets and making illegal turns at intersections). The potential ticket revenue from these self-driving Ubers alone will end the City of Chicago's budget crisis!


----------



## Immoralized

Uber will make america great again!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Pir8pete said:


> Cossio PM me I have some info for you
> 
> you guys that replied with crappy remarks; need to stop being assholes to the thread starter, period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel his frustration here


Sorry


----------



## CJfrom619

Pir8pete said:


> Cossio PM me I have some info for you
> 
> you guys that replied with crappy remarks; need to stop being assholes to the thread starter, period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel his frustration here


You can't read traffic signs either?


----------



## Immoralized

They are long lost lovers.... This tragic event has brought them together and they will be married 2018  I just really don't buy the whole 9k ride thing. Driving that long and dealing with uber that much one would assume they deal with uber day in and day out to know what uber likes and expects or uber says gtfo. It really hard to get deactivated...

I known people that just spat the dummy and really bully and abuse passengers for a week and still driving rating took a hit and uber sent them a warning a month later to get rating up and they came back from lala land back to reality and ended up driving again hahah

They don't want to deactivate drivers they spent a bunch of money getting drivers it counter to what they are trying to do is retain drivers. They have drivers over in sydney australia right now with 4 stars and even in my city 4 stars still driving about nothing happen. Why oh it december. Uber back flip on their own policy most of the time to find any excuse to keep drivers on the road.

The people that usually get deactivated are among the worst of the worst... Bottom of the barrel and they lie on the forum to garner sympathy. Most realize it some bleeding hearts fall for it everytime hook line and sinker!


----------



## Yooper

still using ubernav after 9k rides? really?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Wow, you guys are tough on each other! No one here ever not see a advisory sign in amongst the visual pollution that a streetscape often has? 

In a moving car, on a Pool job which probably is a little more distracting with someone onboard, trying to follow Uber APP prompts. Ingredients that possibly add to increase the possibility of a mistake.

I’ve been doing this gig for 31 years, and I’m human, I make mistakes, we all do.


----------



## 58756

Google maps has wrong info too. It tried to get me to go inside a wrong way. Alsi this is good for Uber to ban you because they are really hurting themselves with doing thatm. They grew too fast and don't have enough drivers. Bleep their audits I wanna see them do that to me in my market that doesn't have enough drivers. I stopped driving fir 5 months and some lady named Monica enailed me from Uber to ask me why I quit.


----------



## Immoralized

The difference is everyone that make mistakes time to time is still on the road driving... Yeah you know what 8pm at night around the beach area heavy rain little visibility GPS telling me to go up the road that connects to another road and I took it was wrong way no entry told the rider she laughed and told me to continue on as long as we got there fast, commented that she didn't even see it! It is understandable and even this cat makes mistakes... As long as the rider is feeling safe and comfortable and it wasn't intentional with good people skills 95% of the time it cool beans.

The other 5% doesn't matter how awesome you are make one mistake or a direction they thought was wrong even though you know it the faster route automatic 1-4 stars right off the bat. They get pissed off enough they'll send in a report to uber too that you were violating road laws... Too many of those your off the system. Understandably so if someone was to cause a major accident and they wanted to see the driver records from Uber and Uber having a hundred complaints from such offences from riders in the past but didn't do anything about it... Be a huge media circus.

Like many posters said before even the OP stated he had number complaints from riders in the past it was cumulative result of multiple complaints and they all cried about it for a week before pulling the cord on OP. Fact of the matter stands that Uber does not want to deactivate any driver at all... They want as many ants on the road as possible at any one time and they spend a lot of money attracting new ants to work for them. It is counter productive to Uber to deactivate any driver off the system. It is always a last resort.

It got substandard cars in my city that look like it came from a scrap yard with nothing working but been able to drive with some of the doors that are sticky or stuck to open operating on the road... No aircon with four windows down in the blistering heat... That guy still driving hahah It takes a lot to get deactivated. If anything uber slow to react to deactivate drivers... Have a lot of drivers that should be off the road...


----------



## CJfrom619

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow, you guys are tough on each other! No one here ever not see a advisory sign in amongst the visual pollution that a streetscape often has?
> 
> In a moving car, on a Pool job which probably is a little more distracting with someone onboard, trying to follow Uber APP prompts. Ingredients that possibly add to increase the possibility of a mistake.
> 
> I've been doing this gig for 31 years, and I'm human, I make mistakes, we all do.


That's not the issue here though. We all make mistakes while driving or in everyday life. The issue here is that he made a mistake and then blames Uber and Navigation for his mistake when it was his fault and he should take responsibility for his mistake instead of trying to sue Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow, you guys are tough on each other! No one here ever not see a advisory sign in amongst the visual pollution that a streetscape often has?
> 
> In a moving car, on a Pool job which probably is a little more distracting with someone onboard, trying to follow Uber APP prompts. Ingredients that possibly add to increase the possibility of a mistake.
> 
> I've been doing this gig for 31 years, and I'm human, I make mistakes, we all do.


Exactly what CJfrom619 said.
No one here cares that me made a wrong turn. He's being a baby about it and not owning it by pointing fingers.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

Yooper said:


> still using ubernav after 9k rides? really?


That's so true. After 9k rides he had no excuse to play dumb.


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> That's so true. After 9k rides he had no excuse to play dumb.


I dont think he was playing


----------



## Julescase

Cossio said:


> This is 63rd and Cottage Grove. Ask any Chicago driver how often they go to the South-Side excluding University of Chicago. So no, cottage grove and 63rd is not a high traffic area for us. Now if this was Jackson and State, I could tell you with my eyes closed every sign.
> 
> Think I'll switch to Lyft.
> 
> Already on Lyft, just need to update my docs. Which is what I'm doing now. Not a big loss, I'm quitting anyway after I graduate this spring.
> 
> I have a theory that since they were only getting 20% of my commission (not 25% like newbs) I was even more expendable.


*Think I'll switch to Lyft.*

Is it really "switching" though?


----------



## Oscar Levant

Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> And another farther back a little to the left:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.
> 
> You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:


They are not deactivating you for turning left when there was a sign that said not to, they are deactivating you for multiple counts of rider safety complaints, right? If that is true, I don't see you winning that case.



Julescase said:


> *Think I'll switch to Lyft.*
> 
> Is it really "switching" though?


I've done a comparison between the two platforms, and there are pros and cons for each. I still favor Uber, though, they keep my wheels turning and don't seem to mind a low acceptance rate as much as Lyft which really seems bothered by it.


----------



## Julescase

Oscar Levant said:


> They are not deactivating you for turning left when there was a sign that said not to, they are deactivating you for multiple counts of rider safety complaints, right? If that is true, I don't see you winning that case.
> 
> I've done a comparison between the two platforms, and there are pros and cons for each. I still favor Uber, though, they keep my wheels turning and don't seem to mind a low acceptance rate as much as Lyft which really seems bothered by it.


My point was, he was kicked off Uber so he wasn't "switching".... the word "switch" implies it was a choice of going from one to another.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Julescase said:


> My point was, he was kicked off Uber so he wasn't "switching".... the word "switch" implies it was a choice of going from one to another.


Okay, let's file that one in the distinction-without-much-significance file .


----------



## Julescase

Oscar Levant said:


> Okay, let's file that one in the distinction-without-much-significance file .


It's actually a 180 degree difference. Again, there's nothing to "switch" from if 1 of the 2 platforms has banned you.

Edited to add: the "switch" has been decided prior to your need to use the alternate platform


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> That's so true. After 9k rides he had no excuse to play dumb.


So there is a 100% iron clad guarantee that both Google maps and Waze throws up no errors?

Do you think in a few years when the vehicles are autonomous and that car simply followed the the route provided by UBER software, causing an illegal Manoeuver that the programmer or the robot car would be sacked and dismissed from Uber? Do you think that anyone who does thousands of jobs for Uber, arecloser or further away from their next mistake?

This is what I'm on about Cableguynoe Oscar Levant , The odds are stacked against drivers, operating in less than perfect circumstances, for crap pay, and difficult unempathatic passengers.

Is there any charity between you guys in The US?


----------



## Yooper

Sydney Uber said:


> So there is a 100% iron clad guarantee that both Google maps and Waze throws up no errors?


Three years on Waze so far thanks to my last job, it is very reliable


----------



## UberPat

It has been a week... How is that lawsuit going Cossio ?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Sydney Uber said:


> So there is a 100% iron clad guarantee that both Google maps and Waze throws up no errors?
> 
> Do you think in a few years when the vehicles are autonomous and that car simply followed the the route provided by UBER software, causing an illegal Manoeuver that the programmer or the robot car would be sacked and dismissed from Uber? Do you think that anyone who does thousands of jobs for Uber, arecloser or further away from their next mistake?
> 
> This is what I'm on about Cableguynoe Oscar Levant , The odds are stacked against drivers, operating in less than perfect circumstances, for crap pay, and difficult unempathatic passengers.
> 
> Is there any charity between you guys in The US?


Of course it's possible that Google maps or waze can make a mistake.
And before we had GPS wife's used to give directions.
Shit was really bad back then as you can imagine.
Rakos could probably tell you some stories of following his wife's directions.

But either way it's still the drivers responsibility to watch where he is going. 
That's what our friend Cossio doesn't understand.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

Sydney Uber said:


> So there is a 100% iron clad guarantee that both Google maps and Waze throws up no errors?
> 
> Do you think in a few years when the vehicles are autonomous and that car simply followed the the route provided by UBER software, causing an illegal Manoeuver that the programmer or the robot car would be sacked and dismissed from Uber? Do you think that anyone who does thousands of jobs for Uber, arecloser or further away from their next mistake?
> 
> This is what I'm on about Cableguynoe Oscar Levant , The odds are stacked against drivers, operating in less than perfect circumstances, for crap pay, and difficult unempathatic passengers.
> 
> Is there any charity between you guys in The US?


There is no 100% guarantee that a GPS will not make mistakes, regardless of what OP was using. There is no guarantee that the driver isn't gonna make mistakes. For 9k rides he made a rookie mistake and should live up to that mistake.


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberPat said:


> It has been a week... How is that lawsuit going Cossio ?












Last seen last Tuesday at 10:13am.

Probably had his free 15 minute consultation with an attorney at 10:15am.


----------



## Gilby

Immoralized said:


> I known people that just spat the dummy and really bully and abuse passengers for a week and still driving!


Thanks for giving me a new idiom. I had to look that up.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Cableguynoe said:


> Of course it's possible that Google maps or waze can make a mistake.
> And before we had GPS wife's used to give directions.
> Shit was really bad back then as you can imagine.
> Rakos could probably tell you some stories of following his wife's directions.
> 
> But either way it's still the drivers responsibility to watch where he is going.
> That's what our friend Cossio doesn't understand.


Thanks for your POV, it's hardline with no wriggle room.

Do you agree that IF Uber has a finite number of complaints made against a driver that will be tolerated, then we are ALL doomed in the end?

Do you agree that the sign may not have been in the best location for an unfamiliar driver to spot?

The OP may be displaying a common human behaviour in not admitting to ANY fault - but hey! We aren't Robots.

Would the Robot following GPS be sacked?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Sydney Uber said:


> Do you agree that IF Uber has a finite number of complaints made against a driver that will be tolerated, then we are ALL doomed in the end?


I can see why you would think that. 
And although we have no actual facts on what Uber uses as a guideline, my guess is that like a write up at a regular job, they fall off after a year and if you are in a final, yeah they start looking for any minor thing to get rid of you before it falls off. 
But you put yourself in that position. 
That's my experience anyway in seeing co workers at my job getting fired.



Sydney Uber said:


> Do you agree that the sign may not have been in the best location for an unfamiliar driver to spot?


Very possible. 
And maybe if a cop had pulled him over for it maybe he gives him a break after seeing it's not clearly marked. 
But either way it's NOT uber's fault.
It's not uber's fault that pax filed a complaint. 
Pax filed that complaint for a reason. 
Uber had him on a final.

What if they ignore this complaint and others they've had and this guy gets a pax killed for crazy driving?
They can't just ignore multiple complaints.

Maybe if he had handled that situation better she wouldn't have called in. 
But just like here, he probably blamed the app and couldn't just apologize to his pax for taking a bad turn.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Ribak said:


> Only 72 after 9,000+ rides. A 4.83 rating. Thank you UBER for dismissing this unfit driver.


Why are you antagonizing this guy Ribak....I, for one, am getting sick of reading your totally bogus responses.....you are nothing but an Uber bully with nothing to contribute.....who are you really???? Travis....is that you?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Cableguynoe said:


> I can see why you would think that.
> And although we have no actual facts on what Uber uses as a guideline, my guess is that like a write up at a regular job, they fall off after a year and if you are in a final, yeah they start looking for any minor thing to get rid of you before it falls off.
> But you put yourself in that position.
> That's my experience anyway in seeing co workers at my job getting fired.
> 
> Very possible.
> And maybe if a cop had pulled him over for it maybe he gives him a break after seeing it's not clearly marked.
> But either way it's NOT uber's fault.
> It's not uber's fault that pax filed a complaint.
> Pax filed that complaint for a reason.
> Uber had him on a final.
> 
> What if they ignore this complaint and others they've had and this guy gets a pax killed for crazy driving?
> They can't just ignore multiple complaints.
> 
> Maybe if he had handled that situation better she wouldn't have called in.
> But just like here, he probably blamed the app and couldn't just apologize to his pax for taking a bad turn.


I agree about how he handled it was gonna get the rider's back up even further. That's where a little humility could've gone a long way.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Sydney Uber said:


> I agree about how he handled it was gonna get the rider's back up even further. That's where a little humility could've gone a long way.


Just a couple of weeks ago I had to slam on my brakes pretty hard going maybe 40-50 mph. 
Traffic suddenly stopped and I came inches from the car in front of me. Rubber burning and everything. It was pretty close. 
Had a couple in the back.

I immediately apologized. 
"I'm very sorry about that guys. Should have been paying more attention"

They didn't say much at that point. Guy said something like "it's alright it happens"
After I heard girl whisper something to the guy.

Moments later I said " well there goes my 5 stars"
They both laughed and again told me it was no big deal. 
Then at the risk of going too far like my wife always says I do and I always do on this site I asked
"Anyone need a change of clothes?

Again they laughed and after that it actually started a conversation that lasted the rest of the ride. 
We hadn't talked at all before that.

Got 5 stars. 
How we handle a situation can make a big difference.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

Cableguynoe said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago I had to slam on my brakes pretty hard going maybe 40-50 mph.
> Traffic suddenly stopped and I came inches from the car in front of me. Rubber burning and everything. It was pretty close.
> Had a couple in the back.
> 
> I immediately apologized.
> "I'm very sorry about that guys. Should have been paying more attention"
> 
> They didn't say much at that point. Guy said something like "it's alright it happens"
> After I heard girl whisper something to the guy.
> 
> Moments later I said " well there goes my 5 stars"
> They both laughed and again told me it was no big deal.
> Then at the risk of going too far like my wife always says I do and I always do on this site I asked
> "Anyone need a change of clothes?
> 
> Again they laughed and after that it actually started a conversation that lasted the rest of the ride.
> We hadn't talked at all before that.
> 
> Got 5 stars.
> How we handle a situation can make a big difference.


Professionalism have saved my a*s many times after I made mistakes. Whether it was Uber or other service jobs. I can relate to this story.


----------



## Immoralized

Yep it having a good attitude and developing rapport that earns you 5 stars even though you fk up. I don't apologize for much outside of ubering... But you fk up the rider know you fk up even if they don't know assume they know and it always I'm sorry that I'm going the wrong way... I just noticed. I can reverse back if you like if no cars behind you that is. Most of the time they understand and say just keep going. Customer always right hahah. Doubly so when you fk up.

You fk up and it time to turn on the charm now they are your best friend... Most passengers are awesome plus it usually under ten minutes so you just fake it until it time to drop off watch that five star comes in and you know everything going to be okay... Otherwise you treat them like shit they got a bullet to shoot you with and next thing you know you looking down the barrel of deactivation like so many drivers with zero people skills.

Only been reported once because a rider was pissed off that I was on the other side of the wall from where I was picking her up from was either that Dr or the other girl that was working in retail she type in the wrong gps but I was at the place she type in anyways she walk about minute. Uber sent me feedback that a rider complained about the pick up but it was still a 4 star and the other girl didn't rate but not sure which one complained... 

Riders complain about everything if it was such a bad thing 4 star "roll eyes" why wasn't it 1 star. Uber just told me to pick up passengers better and don't fk around.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

Immoralized said:


> I'm sorry that I'm going the wrong way... I just noticed. I can reverse back if you like if no cars behind you that is.


If you are going wrong way on a one way, I'm pretty sure that no cars would be behind you.


----------



## Immoralized

Meant blocking the road behind me as in traffic smart ass hahah Unless you are assuming that the only car on the road is the car you drive... I fk up at least once a day maybe two times rarely do with a rider in the car since it heighten driving mode.

Smooth car ride and safe car ride. Me by myself... Pedal to the metal with the music turned up. Rider in the car music down low unless requested it to be up rarely ever happens. Request to turn it down further happens more often than not. As they are trying to think or talk to someone on the phone.

Find it easier to just agree with everything they say yes that right okay that awesome that no problem I like that too! even though i probably completely disagree with everything that person saying hahah. Ratings take a dive when you are confrontational and against someone view points. Not to mention I just want to get to A to B drop him off get my next fare...

Yes Yes Yes. Hard at first to adjust... I struggled hard almost got booted off the system my rating went from 5 to 4.68. It not the riders that have to change it me for the riders comfort. Developing different personality for different people. Can't seem too fake they hate that too. I do hate uber sometimes... I think the rating system sucks. But driving is something i enjoy so got to adapt or die. Now it 4.87 but that mainly because i only work nights. Too many drunk idiots.

All part of been in the industry that is basically bottom of the barrel in terms of work. Especially when uber favors riders over drivers. It best to keep your head down and just drive.


----------



## chamomiami

*Should Uber ban Drivers on "Safety" for following their own GPS?*

*This is a common sense .. you should drive safe and follow the street directions and sings, if gps told you to keep going straight but is a wrong way you wont get banned my friend you will get kill if a truck is coming your way.. so be smart even to ask this type of questions and drive safe!*


----------



## UberXking

Your first mistake is making 9,000 short trips in two years. Your second mistake is making a trip for way less than the competition at that hour. Your third mistake is taking a pool trip your pax doesn’t think we are cheap enough and you have no self worth. Three strikes and you still had a job till you cussed at the pax. You can’t win a lawsuit as an independent contractor. The only way to make Uber pay is to do a great job for Lyft and let every pax know that after making 9000 trips you finally made a permanent switch to Lyft


----------



## Immoralized

OP been MIA for the last week.

Maybe he finally came to his senses...


----------



## Driver2448

So if a cop saw you and decided to pull you over, are you going to say “but officer, the app made me do it!”? 

There’s always another route you can take and it sounds like your passenger would have been understanding if you needed to go a different route. 

Uber’s GPS sucks so I understand the frustration of using their navigation. Twice now I have been taken to back roads in neighborhoods behind business centers instead of the actual address. And there’s no back entrance.


----------



## Immoralized

All gps are flawed to some level... Nothing more flawed than uber gps though. It always takes the cake for it! I've got google and other gps telling me to break road laws probably half a dozen times a shift... A lot of the places are one ways or barrier off so you can't even do the turns suggested..

It should only be relied upon as a "guide" not a very reliable one at that and should find your own path... I always assume the gps is full of shit for one.


----------



## Uberlife2

pax all ways do that even if you drive them home safely.

How many safety reports did you receive that week. And how many on other weeks


----------



## Julescase

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> There is no 100% guarantee that a GPS will not make mistakes, regardless of what OP was using. There is no guarantee that the driver isn't gonna make mistakes. For 9k rides he made a rookie mistake and should live up to that mistake.


Agreed - drivers still need to pay attention to signage and laws while operating their vehicles.


----------



## Rakos

WoW...13 pages over a wrong turn...

Man...you guys can beat a dead horse...

Till it's dead again...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe

R.I.P. Cossio


----------



## Immoralized

Wrong place to come on here for sympathy if he been driving that long... He would know it like the hunger games in the uber driver world... Every driver for himself  9 out of 10 if you in a coffin in a hole we'll just put the dirt over the coffin and walk away. Uber forums is the dirt over the coffin and the nails.

Just like how I'm smart enough if I ever need sympathy I can't rely on you lot for it... I have a girlfriend for a reason! Before I even join the forums I witness it first hand. The guy been thoroughly beaten to death knocked unconscious but everyone just kept at it for another month! I learnt from that one thread. These forums are deadly!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Immoralized said:


> All gps are flawed to some level... Nothing more flawed than uber gps though. It always takes the cake for it! I've got google and other gps telling me to break road laws probably half a dozen times a shift... A lot of the places are one ways or barrier off so you can't even do the turns suggested..
> 
> It should only be relied upon as a "guide" not a very reliable one at that and should find your own path... I always assume the gps is full of shit for one.


I'm sure the Uber GPS routing program is biased towards taking a slightly longer route once the rider is onboard. Many trips I just can't work out the reasoning for route chosen.

If the rider(s) are nice enough i'll pipe up that I reckon I can take them a shorter way and give 'em the choice. Otherwise if they've got their faces buried in their phones not paying attention, grunting single syllable conversational responses, I just ask what they want me to drag up on Spotify, shut up and pocket the extra change.


----------



## wake_up_drivers

I'm sorry to hear that Uber didn't appreciate your 9000 rides, and ignore all your work and efforts.
I'm not gong to blame you, we all do what you did, intentionally or not, but you need to be smart, and read every customer body language before getting to your car, and during the ride. some people have already enough against Uber drivers, they are just looking for a specific victim.
call your customer before pick up, even you think it's not necessary, 10 seconds phone call will give you an image how your ride is going to be. I cancelled many rides based on a phone call. and 90% were right decision. one of them report an accident, I'm lucky I didn't pick her up, which makes her claim weak.
Every time if you feel your rider is unhappy about your service, stop, end the trip and report it right away to protect yourself, because he's definitely going to report you, Uber is telling riders zero tolerance acts they must report, by doing so, Uber is giving riders the deadly weapon to shot drivers. and believe me Uber don't investigate anything. why???
Because Uber has more drivers than what they need. blame is all yours drivers, you refer new drivers for couple hundred dollars, but what you don't know is you are giving away your job.
In case.
One more thing is, never be honest with Uber Or Lyft. don't accept the fault thinking they are going to appreciate your honesty.
From my experiance Uberpool rideres complain more than Uberx, why? most of Uberpool riders are low income people, or poor people who struggle to survive, they blame everyone and everything for their situation, they just hate you how you dress, what car you drive how happy you are, and because they are lazy to improve their lives, they do their best to ruin others. if you do Uber in a poor area dress like them and never mention that you Owen the car you driver, keep saying it's my mom's boyfriend car, regarding the earning, people ask drivers how much they make, it's always good to complain about the business, most of people look to Uber drivers as low class people, uneducated, foreigners, so stay low.

Please don't take my advises above as rudeness. I tried to share my thoughts and my knowledge. I like to help as long as I can.

Thank you


----------



## Mustanguy

Wow, that whole intersection is no left turn from any direction.


----------



## ScandaLeX

Cossio said:


> No, I'm suing them. You don't design a shitty GPS and ban drivers for following it in an ambiguous situation, here is a pic of the intersection, exactly in my frame of reference:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1syLU8fJxi_lwyizypb9QcTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> And another farther back a little to the left:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.780...4!1sCaI-Wjmql18e6JtquDT8Cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Now, keep in mind it was the dead of night, making that small no-left turn sign insignificant.
> 
> You also are disregarding the previous email that said, and I quote:


Well, I dont know about anyone else, but I feel robbed. 
Not sure how many times you posted this happened in the _"dead of night"_ yet you post day time pics of the intersection where the no left turn arrow is. I wanna see what it actually looked like it in the dead of night!

Now granted I haven't made it past page 3 of this thread yet (still reading), so if there are some nght time pics then ignore this post.

*EDIT*....I finally reached the end....no night time pics.


----------



## moJohoJo

Cossio said:


> So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see anything (I didn't). Now this was the dead of night. I went back there later and saw that it is a "NO LEFT TURN (arrow)" sign. This was not on the pole, but the rafters of the viaduct, very difficult to spot. I dropped off the PAX and she did not even close my door all the way, I yelled (edit: just loud enough so she can hear me) at her (to close the door) and closed it myself, I had already rated her a "5" before discovering this. As I am driving home I get a support message for "safety". I explain my situation. Here is the response:
> 
> Well nearly a week later I get this gem:
> 
> I don't know what the other one's are for, I don't remember the dates but I'm sure they are far from the present. My response was succinct:


If someone told you to pour oil over your head would you do that, too ? If your navigation told you to get out of your car in the ghetto with $100 bills sticking out of your pocket would you do that, too ? I gotta side with Uber on this one because your stupid .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Cossio said:


> Not every street corner has a one-way sign in Chicago. Second, I did not turn down all of them, maybe one or two that did not have the sign.
> 
> Not everyone lives in California.
> 
> Please don't comment if you haven't read the post, I have to go over the facts again.


Your defense is that you didn't turn the wrong way down ALL the one way streets in Chicago?

The app didn't HAVE you do anything.


----------



## seesaw

How did the lawsuit go?


----------



## MadTownUberD

seesaw said:


> How did the lawsuit go?


I'm guessing you won't get a response since the last post was Dec 2017.


----------



## seesaw

Looks like he got deactivated from Lyft too for the same safety complaints in early 2020. Threatened to sue them as well after 30 f-bombs









Lyft deactivates me today for two complaints last...


**** this Company, here is the messages I received today: My name is Michelle with Lyft's Trust & Safety team. I'm following up on feedback we received concerning your recent Lyft rides, which alleges you made inappropriate comments to a rider. Please know that we've received multiple reports...




www.uberpeople.net


----------

